# Having Trouble Passing NREMT-B - Suggestions?



## Cincy53 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Took NREMT-B on Wednesday the 19th*

I went into the test feeling pretty good about the class I passed and everything else. I didn't freak myself out on studying so hard that I got aggrivated. Well, I noticed I had a lot of questions pertaining to patient scenarios with my answers being what would I do next in terms of using a BVM or 15 LPM via NRB. I got booted at number 123 I beleive. I didn't feel too good about the test.

So I get to work this morning and check the website, and there it is. FAILED. So Now I'm wondering, did I not study enough? I'm a pretty good test taker and I used the KAPLAN book a lot, but I noticed that the book was very very easy. I've been searching the forums for other study materials besides the tons of notes I have. I hear the BRADY books are good to use. But all in all I have been bummed the whole day b/c I was hoping to knock this one out of the park on the first try. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 20, 2008)

Was it that you weren't sure of the steps to take for the given scenario?  

Or were there certain facts about the scenarios that you didn't know about (haven't heard of before) or didn't know how to handle?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, read the other several hundred posts that discuss this same question. Seriously, there is a wealth of information posted here and multiple EMS Forums that have some good points. 

What it appears to me more & more is EMT instructors are using too easy test questions and not preparing students for the examination. 

Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## skyemt (Mar 20, 2008)

seriously,

in my class, we weren't allowed the state sheets for practical, or banks of test questions until the class was finished, and we were signed off to take the test.
their philosophy was to test us on the concepts and critical thinking. if we passed their way, the exam would not be a problem.  and it wasn't.  all in our class passed, and we had the highest avg score in the state.

the other half of our agency took a different class, different instructors.  they learned by rote the steps for the practical, and they studied banks of questions to memorize them for the exam. well guess what, different questions on the exam, and that class had more than a few failures..

that class has been pulled by the county.  bud Rid is absolutely correct, many basic classes are geared towards rote to pass exams, not on comprehension of the concepts.

if you understand what your are studying, it becomes much less likely you will be "tripped up" by unfamiliar questions... you either know the material or you don't.  if you don't, then don't complain because the questions were different from the ones you studied.

geez, how many of these same threads do we have to see? People, LEARN the material!!!!!


----------



## Cincy53 (Mar 20, 2008)

it's not that the information was "unfamiliar." I probably just read the questions either too fast or not carefully enough. I remembered some of the questions and took a look around the forums for the right answers b/c those same questions were posted. Turned out, I wasn't picking the question apart correctly. I didn't think the test was way too difficult. It's just that with the adapative nature of the test itself, some of the questions are tricky and can throw you off. That's just how the test is designed in my opinion. There were at least two right answers in most of my questions, which sucks. 

What I'm looking forward to now is the letter I'll be receiving which will highlight my strengths and weaknesses. Maybe then I'll have a better idea of what threw me off. I have two fresh weeks to gear up and go. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cincy53 said:


> What I'm looking forward to now is the letter I'll be receiving which will highlight my strengths and weaknesses. Maybe then I'll have a better idea of what threw me off. I have two fresh weeks to gear up and go. Thanks for the input everyone.



I am not familiar with "the letter". I have been informed they no longer break it down into categories or sections. Rather it is only a number grade, which I believe is wrong. 

Good luck!
R/r 911


----------



## EMTryan (Mar 20, 2008)

There are usually at least two 'right' answers on EMT tests, the challenge is finding the right 'right' answer.:wacko: 

*Don't give up*, give it another try. I checked out all of the study guides I could find from the library. I think Kaplan is the worst yet. The book I thought was most like the exam is "Exam Prep: EMT Basic" by Ben A. Hurst. It is a good book, has three good practice tests (more challenging than the real test). 

My advice is to find as many books as you can on the NREMT test and study them. Study your text well, look over any practice exams you can find. Review all sections of your text book that are confusing. 

Good luck on your retest!


----------



## james (Mar 21, 2008)

The way I passed the NREMTB was, I downloaded the DOTNSC and read the thing front to back. on top of reading the Brady book like 4 times. It might help you.


----------



## Cincy53 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. The "letter" I'm talking about is one the website says they'll send you and the message they gave me said you'll get a letter which highlights your areas of strength and weakness.

A buddy of mine in another class said when he failed the letter shows six categories and it shows you if you were above, at, or below the "passing" percentage of that portion of the test. So I'm really interested in what it'll say aobut my performance.

Are the Brady books better studying material than Kaplan?


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 22, 2008)

Take your study guides and throw them in the trash!!!  

I did 4 or 5 of them, they were useless.  I think going back to the basics.. 1st quarter stuff is the most important way to study.  Get your book out, reread the a,b,c chapters.  I just tested at the I-85 level, most of my scenarios were managed using things we learned in those chapters!!


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 27, 2008)

What study guides are you talking about throwing in the trash Erin?  

On line study guides?  

Workbooks that come with the classroom books?  

On line pre-tests?


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 27, 2008)

I mis-read... I thought the op was studying those "National Registry" prep books you can buy at bookstores.  I bought them all.. and did them all.  They did hardly anything to prepare me!!!  The only thing they helped with was maybe a little bit of help picking the best of 2 or more right answers...

I didnt do any studying from online sites.  I DID do the workbook that came with the textbook (we used the AAOS book) for the basic part of the class and I feel that was some help, not a ton...


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

Alright...well it's been a little over a month since my first attempt and I took another stab at it yesterday 4/29/08. 

My results this morning indicated I have failed yet again. This time around I got booted off around #74. 

I put in much more time and effort to study and trying to refresh and everything and still come up short. What really gets me is the classmates of mine that put in virtually no effort, barely passed the class, and pass this thing on the first try. I know of one particular kid who didn't study for three months, and walked into the test hungover and passed it. 

I hate to whine, but that's not fair. I'm just really bummed guys. I looked all over for help books (not really much help.) I went over the sections that I was weak in that NREMT outlined and thought I had it pretty solid. Somewhere I'm just comin up short.:angry:


----------



## Jango (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. DON'T GIVE UP!!!!  If you know EMTs in your area, ask them for help.  I personally had a pair that drilled me day in and day out and I did just fine.  Not all of us are good at test taking....I am HORRIBLE at taking tests....part of it is mental, try to relax....yes its a stressful test, but then so are many pts.  If you know the academics really well it may be mental....work on remaining calm.....hell if you can find a class that can assist you in test taking try that.  I hope this helps, again best of luck and don't give up hope!


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not sure why I didn't pass it this time through. I think what happened is that I messed up early on the easier questions so that dropped me below the passing standard and it was an uphill battle from there. Anyway, I'm interning right now at a fire department so on my next shift I'll see if I can get the medics to drill me. I won't really know until the next letter arrives from the NREMT, highlighting what I  did wrong this time around.

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Cincy53 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think looking back that one of my biggest areas of weakness is reading the question incorrectly....i'm waiting on some exam preps from amazon to help me further and also going over my notes and chapters from my required text books. i remember there being a file you could purchase and download from nremt.org but I can't find it. any help anyone on where i can find this?


----------



## phunguy (May 8, 2008)

*NREMT cbt tomorrow...*

Well here I go, tomorrows the test.. Took 6 practice exams today using EMT achieve and the green NREMT study guide..

I just need to slow down, read the question fully, read all 4 answers and eliminate the bad ones right away.

I will update here with how many questions were asked and if I passed or failed as soon as I get the results..


----------



## KEVD18 (May 8, 2008)

when in doubt, high flow o2 and transport....


----------



## ErinCooley (May 8, 2008)

you will soon find that the study guides do jack squat to prepare you.


----------



## phunguy (May 8, 2008)

Hopefully all the time I spent with the text will help then.

I guess I need to just rely on what a paramedic told me..

If its not breathing blow in it
If its bleeding put it out
And if its on fire put it out


----------



## ErinCooley (May 9, 2008)

phunguy said:


> Hopefully all the time I spent with the text will help then.
> 
> I guess I need to just rely on what a paramedic told me..
> 
> ...



EXACTLY!  Rely on your training!!  You will do fine!


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2008)

Basic BLS skills: Air goes in and out, Blood goes round and round... any variation on this is a bad thing and usually requires intervention.


----------



## phunguy (May 9, 2008)

Ok I don't know how to feel about it... I stopped at 70 questions.. I don't know if I felt good or bad about it.. It was just weird how the answers were worded on a lot of them... Well guess we will see next week..


----------



## JimmyG (May 9, 2008)

What was your last question?


----------



## ErinCooley (May 9, 2008)

phunguy said:


> Ok I don't know how to feel about it... I stopped at 70 questions.. I don't know if I felt good or bad about it.. It was just weird how the answers were worded on a lot of them... Well guess we will see next week..



good luck!  I didnt have many more than that and left feeling completely defeated.  I was SHOCKED when I got the "passed" message on nremt.org

From my class, there have been 2-mid-70's, 1 passed, 1 failed.  1 that passed in the 130 range.  I passed and another guy failed in the upper 70-low 80 range and 1 other passed at 100 after failing at 150 something.


----------



## phunguy (May 9, 2008)

PASSED!!


"Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification."


----------



## JimmyG (May 9, 2008)

What is the passed message? Where is changes your status to "registered" and shows your score as passed?


----------



## phunguy (May 10, 2008)

Examination Scored 
Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.

Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days.


National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements.


----------



## JimmyG (May 10, 2008)

That's very strange...I didn't get that message. All of my scores are passed, and my status even says "registered." I can look up my name under nationally registered personnel. Do you think this is some kind of error?


----------



## Amber_S (May 14, 2008)

*For anyone taking the cognitive (written) exam*

I hadn't realized how badly my hands were shaking until I looked down once I arrived at the testing location's parking lot to finally take my NREMT written exam. The knot in my stomach twisted and turned, I thought I might be sick. My head hurt, my throat was the sahari desert. Good ol' test anxiety. :wacko: 

A little background: Of 24 in my class EMT-B, 5 passed, including myself. I sat down at the computer with the sticky mouse... not so pleasant..., my heart was racing. Then the first question.... scenario-trauma. Next question: scenario-trauma. Next question: scenario-trauma. My test abruptly ended at 72 question. I withdrew my hand from the sticky mouse thinking, "Oh great. I blew it." I tried to remember as many questions from the test that I could, all in all I was able to recall 28 that i was absolutely certain I had gotten correct and just to double check myself, I confirmed my answers with my books. 

I would say that 70% of my test was scenario-trauma; only 2 childbirth questions, 2 allergic reaction questions, 1 legal question, NO anatomy, NO documentation, 1 pediatic, 1 environmental emergency question. I studied every night for hours since I passed the class in preparation and that was 8 months ago, yet this test made me think I had failed when I walked out. 

When the computer stopped at 72 questions, I really didn't know if the computer determined that I had sufficient knowledge and ended my exam or said to itself, "Oh God, she's got no chance, let's put her out of her test-taking misery".

I checked the NR website for my score obsessively. When it wsn't up by 6 pm I knew I'd have to wait until morning. Checked it at 5 am.. nothing. 5:02 am... nothing.... 5:10 am...... Finally at 11. There it was. 

Passed.

One thing was for certain; I knew that I had answered the last question of my test correctly (condensed and reworded): "Chemical burn, 1 pt, what do you do FIRST?"

A. brush the chemical off pt
B. establish airway
C. Don appropriate PPE
4. (I honestly can't remember the last choice as I immediately could "C" the answer 

So add another experience to the "getting the last question right, you passed" theory. Well, it was true in my case.

My advise, as I know I read this and another EMT forum religiously, searching for any trick, any tip, any suggestion to pass this dreaded test.

Study. Don't just study your notes from class. Take any practice test you can get ahold of. Read the DOT EMT-B curriculum objectives front to back. The best free tests I could find were on 
emtb.com (take the registry review test as well). I read every chapter in Prehospital Emergency Care, 7th Edition by Mistovich.

Prenhill chapter tests, there are 38 practice tests: http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10/19/5005/1281453.cw/index.html

http://smartmedic.com/quiz/index.asp was good as well for brushing up.

http://www.umsnyc.net/edu/olpe_aemtp/quiz_emtb.html esp. the trauma section

Remember, the test doesn't care what you've memorized, it wants to find out how well you know HOW and WHEN to provide correct care in a given situation.


----------



## DBieniek (May 14, 2008)

Amber, I too had a similar experience with the NREMT computer based exam. More and more often I see the "last question" theory theory working out. As stated, the only "magical formula" to passing the NREMT exam is to know the why, when and how of the nationally established DOT objectives.

To those EMT-B students currently enrolled in class: pay attention and ask questions! The entire point of you being there is to learn, don't feel upset if you don't understand something. Your NREMT examination isn't the right time to realize you should have asked more questions related to whatever question you may have.


----------



## poppawilly (May 15, 2008)

cincy, i found some good resources that may help you along.  they are really good sources but i suck at test taking and yet to pass the basic registry out of three tries.  but anyhoo, click the link below and find me on the thread and my post will have the sources.  hope it helps.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7564


----------



## Cincy53 (May 16, 2008)

thanks for the response! I'll see if those threads/quizes help me out.

to let everyone know, my results later came in from the NREMT. it said i acutally did WORSE, on my second attempt.

hmmm...:angry:


----------



## mperkel (May 17, 2008)

same thing, finished at 72 questions, knew the last question was right, and i passed!
I took mine on May 10th.

My last question:
Women's perineum tears during pregnancy, what do u do?
A ) Pack the vagina
B ) Apply direct pressure
C ) Elevate Legs
D ) Apply AED (joking, can't remember)

obviously reworded, but i got it right, Apply direct pressure.


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 17, 2008)

As I understand it, the "getting the last question right, you passed" theory is often correct.  I read on the NREMT website that the test is adaptive to your knowledge.  If you get a question wrong, it gives you an easier question.  A series of X amount of correct questions indicates you are competent enough to be an EMT.  Getting the last question correct is kind of like the "top of the chain".  It's the last question in the series of correct questions, therefore you pass.

I don't even remember my NREMT but I remember looking at the website like 5 times just to make sure I really passed and I wasn't seeing things


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 17, 2008)

Duh! Of course you have to get the "last" question right, or otherwise you would get another question or fail due to many questions administered. 

C'mon guys, this is NOT rocket science. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 17, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Duh! Of course you have to get the "last" question right, or otherwise you would get another question or fail due to many questions administered.
> 
> C'mon guys, this is NOT rocket science.
> 
> R/r 911



WTF is your problem??


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 17, 2008)

The problem is it has over an 80% pass rate. Considered one of the easiest medical certification tests in the health profession.  

Apparently very few read their web site on how the tests is performed or their instructors lack the knowledge to inform on how the tests are graded and performed. Anyone look at the Pearson Vue web site before taking it.. or just immediately post here?  This should be "old news" by now; it has been out for over three years and everyone acts like it is a new invention. If instructors are still using paper tests, then they are setting you up for failure. I have not used paper type tests for nearly a decade.

Good thing it is not like it was a few years ago, where it was hand graded and it took at least 8 weeks for a grade to be sent, then 6 months provision before your received any patch, card, etc.; it would appear people would now stroke out.  

It's just a certification exam, read, study, prepare for it, and take it. I don't know if I would inform others my failure?...

It's simple enough, if you know the material, been taught and coached upon the styles of questions, then you will pass. Remember, it is only testing one upon the minimal amount of knowledge....

R/r 911


----------



## Amber_S (May 17, 2008)

Gosh, it must be nice being so intelligent. I suppose we can only hope that one day we reach Ridryder911's level of competency and self-assuredness... I only hope we avoid manifesting it in such a rude and unkind way.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2008)

Amber_S said:


> Gosh, it must be nice being so intelligent. I suppose we can only hope that one day we reach Ridryder911's level of competency and self-assuredness... I only hope we avoid manifesting it in such a rude and unkind way.



Sorry, you don't even understand. I have taken all the NREMT levels, in fact authored some of the questions. So yes, I can speak from experience. I have taken and passed several "board" exams, so yes, I consider it "no big deal". It's called read, study, and quit whining when you fail. Take it as a learning experience. 

You will definitely have a lot harder exam if you proceed further in medicine. 

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2008)

phunguy said:


> Moderator Edited




Wow! That is a lot from someone who just started out on this forum. How about reading past posts? 

Amazing, I point out some hot topic in EMS and all the kids can do is whine. I do something about EMS, do you? How many State and National EMS associations are you involved in? Do you have anything above the first level of EMS "training" or did you alike the most have not even finished the first level yet, somehow feel you have a right to tell us professionals that do this "how things are supposed to be"? 

Really, how much involvement do you really do in EMS? Do you spend time on committees to change things or alike most on here a lot of talk and no action? 

Let's put our money where our mouth is, shall we? Let's compare this week, schedule alone. 
Sunday- 24 hr EMS Shift
Monday-12 hours FTO new recruit
Tues- 24 hr EMS
Wed.- State Capital lobbying for EMS Bills (State funding for EMS, rural, volunteer)
Thrs.- State EMS Educators Meeting to develop on-line education, and to review CBEMT exams
Fri- Teleconference on National Standards review.. 
Sat-24 hr EMS Shift

Not bragging by far, there are those that do much more.. 

Now, I ask; how much do you do for EMS? 

So for those that "feel" that they are it and more in EMS because they took a simple 150 hour course, (in which my medical term class was longer than that) ..How much are you involved in the "system" and really how much experience do you bring to this business and even this forum? 

R/r 911


----------



## cricketfire46 (May 18, 2008)

*Help Here Please People*

Ok Guys and Gals
     I just took the CBT for the 3rd time. the NREMT website is telling me that i failed, however, i know this is not true as i had questions that had answers that were so obvious that i couldn't miss them. I did not watch the proctor log into my name so i am not 100% positive that i took my test, and not someone else's test. There were 5 other people taking the test at the same time i was scheduled and I was the first one there. The problem is that i know beyond a shadow of a doubt that i passed. My scores are however are showing that i failed every sub scale. So my question i guess in all this mess is how do i fight this since i know there were video and audio records of the entire process. if i do fight it is there any chance that i can win this battle???


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2008)

cricketfire46 said:


> Ok Guys and Gals
> I just took the CBT for the 3rd time. the NREMT website is telling me that i failed, however, i know this is not true as i had questions that had answers that were so obvious that i couldn't miss them. I did not watch the proctor log into my name so i am not 100% positive that i took my test, and not someone else's test. There were 5 other people taking the test at the same time i was scheduled and I was the first one there. The problem is that i know beyond a shadow of a doubt that i passed. My scores are however are showing that i failed every sub scale. So my question i guess in all this mess is how do i fight this since i know there were video and audio records of the entire process. if i do fight it is there any chance that i can win this battle???




Bad news, you failed. The computer generates tests questions based upon how well you answered your last one. There are approximately at this time 3,000 questions for the Basic level exam that is on file, so each time you take the test.. it is your test and no one else's. 

You should had noticed that you logged on with your name, I.D. etc? Those test answers are automatically tabulated (so the next question can be pulled based upon if answered correctly or incorrectly) then totalled of weight of the question, attempts, number of answered correctly. 

As all NREMT events, you can protest to them by contacting them either by phone or e-mail at their web site : www.nremt.org  but, I would not expect good news. The other suggestion, if you do not like computer type testing is the hand written one. It will costs an additional fee and takes a lot longer to find out the results. 

I wish you the best of luck! 

R/r 911


----------



## cricketfire46 (May 18, 2008)

wait so youre telling me that i can still protest this and take a good ole fashioned written test after protesting this. oh please tell me you are not making this up. i really never can find the time to read all the rules on the NREMT website due to the call volume in my stations coverage area. so please tell me there is another way for me to get my RED PATCH


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2008)

If it is important, I would read all the rules, they will to you. You can protest, but I have not ever seen any changes in ruling of their test of the 30+ years, of students and adminstrating it. Escpecially with the new CBT method. 

Don't know about a "red patch" since NREMT is red, white, blue and the Paramedic is blue & gold.. unless you must be from Texas..lol

Again, I wish you good luck, and I highly advise talking to them personally. 

R/r 911


----------



## cricketfire46 (May 18, 2008)

thanks for all your help R/r 911 it is greatly appreciated. i will call the texas office and find out who to get in touch with in ohio regarding this matter. again thank you so much you've been a great help


----------



## phunguy (May 18, 2008)

I didn't say anything about your skill or your dedication or "how things are supposed to be"?. Reread my post slowly this time. Here I will summarize it for you. I pointed out your interpersonal relationship skills. 

Its great that you are dedicated to the field and have done so much to help improve it for people who are entering it. I can personally say thank you for that. I am involved as much as I can be for now and hope for more later. I came to this forums as a new member of the EMS community to see what others have done, seen, advice, regrets, issues and anything else that may relate to me. I see a lot of good info here but then your attitude puts a big dent in everything. Is this what I have to look forward to, the more I get involved and learn, burnout and disgust with others in my own field? 

Now maybe you need to take a step back and look at what this field has done for you. Your attitude and your people skills are horrendous. A lot of peoples online personas are just deep parts of their true self they don't let out in real life just online. Is how you type here the impression you give off when you are giving 24/7 to the EMS community? I really hope not and if it is not why do you see the need to blast people here who ask for advice. Before you post next time read your post and ask yourself "is this something I would say to someone if they were in front of me?"

Take this post as you wish but just remember just because I have a low post count here and haven't put all the fancy titles under my name doesn't mean I am just a snot nosed kid who doesn't know anything.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2008)

I will take that as constructive criticism and thank you. Sorry, if it came out rough, but so be it. I don't believe in sugar coating.. Ever wonder why this forum usually consists of students and less experienced personell? I do attempt to provide upfront and honest material.  I had typed a more in-depth response, but most do not understand the business of professional medicine, so I'll stop

Good luck on your test. 

R/r 911


----------



## phunguy (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, I passed on the first try. The test was different but if you just use your training it was cake.. Assesment, ABC's what answer fits them and comes first.

I have my NREMT now, my state card and in the next few weeks start more training on the BHS side. I have been in 2 fields over the past 20 years and now plan on entering my third. Where I go in this field I am not sure yet. I am doing EMT as a way to give back to the community, utilize my basic medical skills, learn new skills and see what direction a new career could take me. I look foreward to utilizing these boards to help me see more of the community and learn as much as I can.


PS I have read almost all the posts and your advice has been very stellar and consistent on all of your past posts. Just remember sugar does attract a lot more bees.... Then you can smash them all at once


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2008)

Congrat's on your test and cert. I realize sugar attracts, but unfortunately this is not a usually a sweet business, if one cannot handle it here on a forum, very doubtfully they will be to handle in the field. Believe it or not, I am actually usually seeked out because of my demeanor to students, and probies. As most have described, I take my profession very serious, not myself. 

R/r 911.


----------



## DBieniek (May 19, 2008)

Woah there guys, you all need to quit jumping down rid's throat here.

As previously stated, if you can't take a little bit of bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: on a message board then how do you expect to take it from your co-workers and patients. Yes, that's right, you *will* have patients that say things that are 100 times more demeaning and ill-mannered than rid's comments.

Perhaps you should begin viewing his statements as _constructive criticism_ instead of taking them all as personal attacks. Use them as motivation. Let them empower you.

The bottom line is that taking a basic EMT certification test ranks among the least difficult tasks that he performs on a weekly, if not daily, basis (by comparison of course). You cannot expect him to put nearly as much value on it as you do.

Think before you speak.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave!.. As well, please let me caution anyone posting NREMT questions or even similar questions to the NREMT exam that could be considered as such. It is a copyrighted test and any matter of disclosure of questions can lead to penalties and consequences. Yes, they take it that serious...

Good luck on the test! 

R/r 911


----------



## CPG (May 21, 2008)

*Passed First Try*

Brady books quite frankly suck.

I went out and got a test prep book.

Remember to read the questions all the way.  I had several questions that all of the answers were correct, but only one was the MOST correct.  Remember your protocols.  ABC's before anything.


----------



## fenris911 (May 21, 2008)

Damn, I just joined this forum, and already there is flaming.  For myself, I'll take Ridryder911's advise on most things after looking at his profile, but I think us newbies need to post what we need to post.  I have taken many IT cert tests with the adaptive system, and that is how they work.  I would assume, being VUE, these EMT tests work the same.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

ok i have posted this in another one but i am a strong believer. get the Mosby's EMT-B book at Borders or Barnes and Noble and i Guarantee that you will pass the third try...if i am wrong then you can come over to my house and kick me in the face. it is the only book i have ever found when i was a basic that folloew the NREMT so closely.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

always keep in mind that there are 2 right answers to every question and you have to determine which one is more correct than the other. i would protest it though it seems like your confident in your knowledge.


----------



## EMT-B Girl (May 28, 2008)

*Taking My NREMT Test Tomorrow Advice?*

Hi everyone I just joined today. I am taking my NREMT test tomorrow and am sooo nervous I have been studying and using the book that asks 300 questions Its an EMT-B book. Any last minute advice you can offer me?


----------



## TNEMT06 (May 28, 2008)

Read each question carefully because that test can be tricky.  Pick the best answer.  Don't give each queston a second thought because that could lead you to pick the wrong answer.  The material in the test is pretty basic so if you've done well in class then you should do fine on the NREMT.


----------



## PapaBear434 (May 28, 2008)

I'm taking it tomorrow as well.  If it's anything like the Virginia state cert, the biggest thing you can do is relax.  If you get stressed, you're likely to over-think questions and screw yourself.  Take a breath, sit back, and take it one question at a time.

And if you're like me and taking it on the computer, don't worry if it ends what seems early or goes on what seems late.  I have heard from people on this site as well as in real life who have done both and still passed.  It's the luck of the draw of what questions you get.

I suggest giving your brain a rest tonight.  Go out to eat with a friend, just relax, and get a good night's sleep.  If you don't know it by now, cramming isn't likely to help, and is instead going to stress you and burn you out.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 28, 2008)

yeah here is some, there are actually two right answer to each queston and 2 that are way off. your going to have to determine which one is the most right correct answer. yeah. don't stress study to NREMT prep books and you will pass just fine i guarantee it. just study and remeber those sheets that you get for medical and trauma and remeber their order. your safety is always #! followed by the patients.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 28, 2008)

To late to worry now, get a good nights sleep and good luck! 

R/r 911


----------



## Cincy53 (May 30, 2008)

I have been in the brady book and it's come highly recommended from other people. So far it's leaps and bounds better than the Kaplan. I'll have to check out the others. Another student told me about a website she practiced over RELIGIOUSLY and said she passed her first try. Emtb.com.....looks like a great website to me. Any input on this?


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

never used it because when i tried a few years ago they had thier EMT-B and EMT-P questions transversed.


----------



## Cincy53 (May 30, 2008)

Well the practice books says it's current with the 10th edition of the brady book. but idk how current the emtb.com website is.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

i still suggest the green mosby book at barnes and noble. like said 90% of the questions in the book were on the test...like how many mm/hg per second do you deflate a BP cuff at?


----------



## ksrrvfd (Jun 2, 2008)

*Really look at what the question is asking....*

Hey Cincy53. I just took the Paramedic test and thank goodness I passed it. I think for me (and for some others in my class) it was really important to break the question down and look at what it was really asking for. This sounds easy to do but I also think if the person testing isn't careful it may catch them by surprise. Not saying this is what you did but it may be something to look at next time. I was lucky enough to take my paramedic class at a place where the first try pass rate for the NR is about 99 %. However, the fail out rate for the class is close to that as well. started with 22 ppl and 8 ppl graduated. Good luck next time and I am sure you'll get it done.


----------



## DALE (Jun 2, 2008)

*Nremt Study Advice*

I am about to finish the EMT-Basic training and am preparing to take the NREMT.  I have looked at several different study books but keep seeing conflicting reviews.  Any advice on what works best?  Books and/or on-line practice sites?


----------



## poppawilly (Jun 2, 2008)

i use these as study guides and practice exams.  i've taken registry three times and failed but it wasn't due to inadequate study material or time, i just don't do well on test.


websites- www.emt-b.com--- free
www.id44.com--- free
www.emt-national-training.com--- paid
www.knightlite.com--- paid


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jun 3, 2008)

I just took the NREMT-B test on the 20th of May and I passed it the first try.  I used all of the websites that poppawilly mentioned.   I have never taken a test like the NREMT test before.  You really need to know your text book from cover to cover, it really tests your knowledge, not just your ability to spit out answers to standardized questions. You really need to know what to do in different scenarios and you need to know why you did it.  

My best advice to anyone studying for the NREMT test would be to go to the chapter reviews in your textbook and do them, and reeally read all of the the scenarios and the stuff you do poorly on in the reviews go back over that chapter until you understand the concepts.


----------



## poppawilly (Jun 3, 2008)

oops!!!!!!!! forgot to mention my book studies.


books- brady book self assessment exam prep
brady book- refresher for the emt-b
brady book- 10th addition school book


gonnabe is right. nremt questions is alot harder than the online questions so it does help to know the book cover to cover.  but in my case, my co-workers say i have test anxiety.  i have been out of school for 23 years and haven;t seen a test this hard since.  they recommended i add online quizzes to my studies not only for knowledge but learn how to take a test.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 3, 2008)

like i have replied to the others who have asked this very question...Mosby EMT-B book. you can find it at Barnes and Noble, it is green.  I promise that if you study this book that you will pass the NREMT.


----------



## loadngo (Jun 3, 2008)

As stated the Mosby materials seem to be the best. Go back and read your class textbook cover to cover. Schedule an hour each day, 9-10pm or whatever that you will sit down and study with no distractions allowed. Good luck.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey KSR. thanks for the tips. One of my problems is that I'm so used to written exams that i often look back through my exams and reference and check my questions. i'm learning how to break down the test questions but changing your whole though process is pretty tough. Thanks again! and  congrats on you 'Medic certification!


----------



## optimusprime (Jun 16, 2008)

*NREMT-B Practical?*

So, I passed the cognitive portion of my exam last week, and got my notification... something about psychomotor exam...  I'm in Illinois... is there some practical exam portion I wasn't told about?  How do I complete it?

Thanks.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 16, 2008)

You should have completed those your last day of class before you passed. these are just your practicals so like said unless your states policy is different from mine then either the NREMT association didn't get the documentation stating that you completed your practicals from your instructor or they really want you to take the practicals twice.


----------



## optimusprime (Jun 16, 2008)

Does "documentation" in this case mean that my instructor needs to click a checkbox like for the course verification?  Or, does some actual paperwork need to be exchanged... because paperwork is very slow by comparison.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 16, 2008)

so i take it that you did do a practical? so wait till Rid can answer he should be able to tell you what to do but i would definitely contact your instructor.


----------



## eging1451 (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't waste your time. You failed. Sorry man, but they don't mess this stuff up. Remember your ABCs and that scene safety comes first. Don't think too hard about questions.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2008)

*NREMT Test*

Having taken the test now, what would you wish you would have known/done prior to taking the NREMT Test?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 21, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Having taken the test now, what would you wish you would have known/done prior to taking the NREMT Test?


I wouldn't have changed a single thing. i studied with a book (Mosby's) and went into both tests feeling confident. i finished each ( back in the pencil and paper time) in less than one hour and passed the first time both times.


----------



## fma08 (Jun 21, 2008)

relaxed... but since that probably wouldn't have happened, can't say i woulda changed a thing. studied about as much as i could tolerate, asked questions of my teachers and preceptors... not sure what else i really could have done..


----------



## DBieniek (Jun 21, 2008)

Just don't leave anything up in the air. Think of questions to yourself, and if you don't have the answer - find it!

The more you understand the more prepared you will be. Understanding is, in my opinion, the absolute key to passing the NREMT exam.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey just to let everyone know I'm taking my test again the 26th. This will be my third attempt and hopefully my last one and I can get certified. I've been in my books and been taking a lot of test preps. There is a website called emtb.com that's been helpful. Wish me luck everyone. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 22, 2008)

That really sucks man. I would definitely get in touch with them and try to get some information. I'm about to take my test for the third time and I've been studying a lot for it. I wish I could take a written test tho. This computer crap, to me, isn't fair. But I also want to pass it on the computer to prove that I can do it. Good luck to you.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2008)

I spent a good two months solid teaching test-taking skills to my students.  Here's my method with the NREMT test:
1.  If you aren't comfortable with computers, take the paper test!
2.  Get a good nights sleep, eat a good breakfast (meat, etc).
3.  Arrive early, don't cram!
4.  Read the question twice.
5.  Read *all* of the answers.
6.  On standardized tests, there are usually two right answers, one trick answer, and one totally wrong answer.
7.  Eliminate the oddball wrong answer.
8.  Eliminate the "If I skimmed through the text I might think this is the answer, but it clearly isn't answer."
9.  Of the two remaining, select the *most correct answer.*
10.  *Only change your original answer if you are 100% sure that your new answer will be correct.
*11.  I don't know if they allow it on the computer, but if they do, when you're done I'd check back over each answer to confirm that it is correct.

Test taking is mostly knowledge, but I'd say a good 25% if it is learning how to be a good test taker.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree, there is only so much that your mind can absorb. you need full cycles of REM sleep in order for your brain to translate the information from the hippocampus to the appropriate areas of your brain. it would be the best solution not only to sleep well but also only to study in bursts like MMiZ stated.


----------



## Zeke the Plumber (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Cindy.
I recently took my NREMT-B exam a few weeks ago and passed.  I actually waited almost a year after I took the emt-b course to test under NR. 
At first, I was a little nervous since it had been so long.  What I did to prepare is read all the chapter reviews from my EMT-B book.  Then I went over all my old tests and quizzes from the EMT-B course.  Finally, I used the emtb.com website, took all their chapter pretests and the Registry Review.  

Good-luck on Thursday! Get plenty of rest!


----------



## Hastings (Jun 23, 2008)

Cincy53 said:


> Hey just to let everyone know I'm taking my test again the 26th. This will be my third attempt and hopefully my last one and I can get certified. I've been in my books and been taking a lot of test preps. There is a website called emtb.com that's been helpful. Wish me luck everyone. Thanks for the support!



Third attempt? For a basic exam?

I actually think it might be wiser just to go through a better EMS program.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well we'll see about that if i don't make it through the third time. I happen to think the CBT process is a rip off. But I took it through my college and they actually have a really good EMS program. The course itself was taught by a 30 year Paramedic Veteran from Cincinnati Fire Department. I could not believe the amount of knowledge this man knew about the EMS field. All in all the program I went through was pretty challenging but also fun. I wouldn't say it was a bad program at all. I could've have taken the same thing at a different school and not have gotten my associates degree at all.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 24, 2008)

Unfortunately you can't go back and check your answers. That's where I keep getting in a bit of trouble because I have a thought process that kind of leap frogs. I always go back and check every one of my answers and will catch my mistakes. With the NREMT CBT you get one question at a time and one chance to get it right.


----------



## Jango (Jun 24, 2008)

When you take your test you should be given a dry erase board and a dry erase marker.....USE THEM!  And look at the top of the screen, your name will be there along with your current test #, and time remaining.  Here is a tip on what helped me, I re-read my class book(from Brady), took the online quizzes from brady's homepage(http://wps.prenhall.com/chet_limmer_emergencycare_10/), took the interim tests in the brady workbook, reviewed and studied my tests from class and then had my wife and co-workers read questions to me from the workbook.  

If you have tried the test three times and failed....it's you, not the system. Study, take your time and you will do just fine.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Here we go...*

Well I'm about to head in for my third attempt. I must say I feel better than I did the last two times and I've studied much harder, and have done a lot more to prepare myself. Thanks for the support from everyone and I'll let ya'll know how it goes tomorrow. I hope I get it this time.


----------



## Jango (Jun 26, 2008)

YOU WILL GET IT THIS TIME!  And if you don't I will come to Indiana and kick your @$$ if you don't.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well took it this time and got kicked off after question 121. My last question was an OB question which I'm sure I got right. I remember the question coming straight out of my course text book. So...i'll be having trouble sleeping tonight and hoping and praying that I passed.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

check your answer and if it is right then you passed.


----------



## lsingleterry (Jun 27, 2008)

*Took NREMT JUNE 26,2008*

I am so scared!  Most of my classmates that took the test said that they had approximately 70 questions, 65, 51, 76 and 83.  The 65, 76 and 51 failed.  When I tested I had 120 questions.  That was the max that the NREMT would ask on our exam.  Why did I have so many questions.  I am so afraid that I bombed that test.  I will let you guys know what happened when I get my pass or fail score.  I just know I failed.  If I did, I'll be preparing to take it over again.  Good luck to all that are about to take the exam.


----------



## lsingleterry (Jun 27, 2008)

*Amount of test questions*

Hey.  Out of curiosity, what was the maximum number of questions that you were asked on your NREMT?  Did you pass or fail?


----------



## jjh1001 (Jun 27, 2008)

I wish i would have seen this forum earlier cause there are a couple things ive learned from the exams that might help someone:

1. Always choose the most correct answer, a lot of times there will be more then one right answer so you have to see which one is more right.

2. Never read too far into the questions, you can only use the information provided in the question, don't add to it.

3. Go with the basics, I know i had one question that was about airway and the right answer was to remove the pillow from behind the persons head, it would have been easy to automatically go with the answer that listed putting in an airway venilating patient with a bvm connected to oxygen, but really the simple answer was what needed to be done immediately.

Anyway hope your test went better this time.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry it's taken so long for me to get back with everyone. I've been celebrating today... I PASSED! Thanks to everyone who provided great studying materials, books, tips, etc. If you put the time in honestly, read every question and answer COMPLETELY  then you CAN pass. The test actually kicked me off after question 121 yesterday with my last question being an OB one about patient care after child birth AND placenta delivery. I knew I had this one right as it was my very last question. Once again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Zeke the Plumber (Jun 28, 2008)

Woot-woot!  Congrats, Cindy. B)

You certainly have shown the determination to get through it.


----------



## Jango (Jun 29, 2008)

Cincy53 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long for me to get back with everyone. I've been celebrating today... I PASSED! Thanks to everyone who provided great studying materials, books, tips, etc. If you put the time in honestly, read every question and answer COMPLETELY  then you CAN pass. The test actually kicked me off after question 121 yesterday with my last question being an OB one about patient care after child birth AND placenta delivery. I knew I had this one right as it was my very last question. Once again, thanks everyone!



THATS AWESOME!!!!!  Congrats!  I got booted off at 120 myself and felt like I messed it up.  Again congrats!  I am glad to see another Hoosier EMT!


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 29, 2008)

Jango said:


> THATS AWESOME!!!!!  Congrats!  I got booted off at 120 myself and felt like I messed it up.  Again congrats!  I am glad to see another Hoosier EMT!



Thanks Jango! The funny thing is, all of my certs are for Ohio. But hey at least you can't come out to my neck of the woods and kick my @$$ now. So good thing I passed this time.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jun 29, 2008)

Any update on your situation? Did you contact the NREMT yet?


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

*Need Help*

Hello I need to find a way to pass the NR Exam I failed twice at this test, I need this for myself. Any people please respond and e-mail me with ideas. Thank you so much. Tony


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2008)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

Second, why should they email you?  This is forum.  They should post questions and suggestions here.

Third, don't PM people the same question you asked in the forum.

Finally, I'll ask you the same question I asked in the PM....  Why do *YOU* think you're failing?


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

my bad new at this


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont know? I thought I knew everything but thats not the case obviously? I scored near passing and below 1st time I took it, it stoped at 120 q. 2nd time 98 q.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2008)

If I were you I'd look at the areas where you did poorly, and concentrate on mastering those areas.  Devote a good month to studying the material every day.  Take multiple practice tests.  Here are my tips on actually taking the test.  Knowing the content is really up to you.

Create flash cards, using study software, or use one of the many practice sites online.  Any timy and money you put into resources now will be a good investment.


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought the nremt practice test its ok but none of questions were on their.


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

i bought the nremt practice test but none of the questions were on their


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you study the questions and your materials from class?  I don't mean look over, but really study?


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

80% But when i failed the second time I really studied and i dont know what happen? Obviously im not getting it!


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

i mean 1st time


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2008)

80% what.  When I took the test back in 2002, they gave my a results sheet that showed how well I did for each area.  For example, I did great in operations, and most poorly in medical/trauma.  What do you need to most focus on?


----------



## tgamboa (Jul 4, 2008)

medic and trauma.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 4, 2008)

get the Mosby EMT certification Preperation book at barnes and nobles or borders. it closely resembles the NREMT test questions and it breaks it down into sections so you can see where your weak areas are. i think 85% of my NREMT questions were in that book.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 4, 2008)

Then do it.  No one can really study for you.  You need to sit down and go over the material.  If you want some studying advice, here goes:
1.  Do not have really long study sessions.  It's better to study, break, study,etc.
2.  Read over all of the material you have.
3.  Highlight the important ideas/topics if possible.
4.  Summarize the material.  Summarizing is tough, as you have to put the material in your own words.  This is a critical step, as it helps you contextualize the information.  This is the step where your brain takes the information from the book and puts in in words you understand.  If you can't find a way to summarize the information, then you need to focus on that area.
5.  Quiz yourself both on lessons and larger units.  I put each question on a card, and then divide them into 10 card stacks.  I then go through the stack until I can answer every one correctly (the answer is on the back).  If I miss one, then I have to do the whole stack of 10 over.  Then I add another 10, and another 10, and another.  It takes a lot of time, but leads to mastery of the memorized content.
6. Work with a partner or friend to study.  Have study sessions where you quiz each other.  It may be awkward not knowing something, but it's a reality check.
7.  Highlight, color, draw.  Do whatever you need to do in order to clearly visual the information.  If that means that you have to highlight different topics different colors, do it.  If you need to draw a picture of how things work, so it.  Use arrows and symbols!
8.  Don't cram before the test.

I hope that helps.


----------



## WLSC2008 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Nremt canidate in wv*

Everyone,
   I recently finished my WV State EMT class and passed the class and practicals with out any problems.

We unfortunatley, had to wait three weeks until the final paperwork was in to test.

Once I tested I thought I did well and my test ended between 70-80 questions.  I took it on a Saturday and had to wait until Monday for my restuls.  I did not pass.  Like I said I did really well in class and with everything else.

I do have friends that did not pass the first time but passed the second time.

I want to retest and I want to be an EMT.

I am just scared about failing again.

Anyone got any tips on how to prepare or for the actual testing?

All help would be appreachiated.

WLSC2008


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 4, 2008)

Just review every module and STUDY everything in those modules.  Take time on the subjects you don't know but STUDY everything.  I stress study b/c studying is not just reading your textbook (although it involves reading your text!)

Its a hard test, mine stopped at 67 or 68 and I was SURE i failed but somehow I didn't.  There are also some EMT review books out there which I think helped me padd the studying, but the STUDYING is what really boosts your grade.  Check your local library for NREMT test books.  At least the ones I used are not good enough to warrant going out and buying them!

Good luck!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 5, 2008)

For the NREMT-B, do you just have to take this test?  Do you have to do practicals in front of instructors as well like for the NREMT-P.


----------



## Jango (Jul 5, 2008)

With gas prices the way they are....no way in hell I was going to drive that far!    I am very glad you passed though, and very glad to see you didnt give up and let the test beat you.


----------



## Jon (Jul 6, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> For the NREMT-B, do you just have to take this test?  Do you have to do practicals in front of instructors as well like for the NREMT-P.


There is still a practical component. In some cases, it is done at the school before you "finish" the course.

R/R 911 can explain a lot more.

Jon


----------



## Robby1974 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Practicals Suggestions*

I am A current EMT student. I have done well in class (A average). I am a little over 2 weeks away from my Practial for NR and I am more than a little intimidated. The skill sheets seem to be exceptionally complicated with what seems to be a million critical fail points on each. I would LOVE suggestions on how to prepare. What have you all done to prepare for practicals? Were you as prepared as you could have been? Did you pass or fail first time tested?

Thanks in advance for input!

Robby
Las Vegas


----------



## medicdan (Jul 22, 2008)

I wrote something about a year ago about my expierences with MA state practicals-- both as a patient and as a candidate-- see if you can dig it up (i'm feeling lazy). While you're at it, DO A SEARCH!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Swinney101 (Jul 22, 2008)

I took my practicals back in January. My proctor if you will was a doctor. My biggest piece of advice would be to practice practice practice. You are given a road map to success with the skill sheets. If you have skill videos watch those over and over. I passed all my skill stations first time, not perfectly but i passed. Those who had issues didn't take the class seriously. RELAX, if you know your stuff it will show.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jul 23, 2008)

Robby1974 said:


> I am A current EMT student. I have done well in class (A average). I am a little over 2 weeks away from my Practial for NR and I am more than a little intimidated. The skill sheets seem to be exceptionally complicated with what seems to be a million critical fail points on each. I would LOVE suggestions on how to prepare. What have you all done to prepare for practicals? Were you as prepared as you could have been? Did you pass or fail first time tested?
> 
> Thanks in advance for input!
> 
> ...



Remember the steps on the skill checkoff sheets in order.  And while your doing that, imagine that you are actually walking up to a scene.  The steps make more sense when you mentally visualize doing what your supposed to be doing.  

Remember the proctors that are grading you was in your shoes at one time, and they know what your going through, so relax and don't get in a hurry because you will have plenty of time.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

GonnaBeEMT said:


> Remember the steps on the skill checkoff sheets in order. And while your doing that, imagine that you are actually walking up to a scene. The steps make more sense when you mentally visualize doing what your supposed to be doing.
> 
> Remember the proctors that are grading you was in your shoes at one time, and they know what your going through, so relax and don't get in a hurry because you will have plenty of time.


yep is second that. they are not looking for anything that is off that little sheet that is in their hands so if you memorize the sheet and do everything in that order accompanied by practicing you skills so you can do them quickly, then you will pass them all.

Isn't that sad though....if you can remeber a piece of paper than you can become an EMT.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Jul 23, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> yep is second that. they are not looking for anything that is off that little sheet that is in their hands so if you memorize the sheet and do everything in that order accompanied by practicing you skills so you can do them quickly, then you will pass them all.
> 
> Isn't that sad though....if you can remeber a piece of paper than you can become an EMT.



I know its not rocket science.  I have test anxiety really bad.  Anxiety makes you forget things that you know no matter how well you know it, so it helps to dumb things down.  

After I took my practicals I realized that it wasn't as bad as others made it out to be


----------



## Cincy53 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did all of my practicals at the school before I took the class final and the NREMT.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 23, 2008)

GonnaBeEMT said:


> I know its not rocket science. I have test anxiety really bad. Anxiety makes you forget things that you know no matter how well you know it, so it helps to dumb things down.
> 
> After I took my practicals I realized that it wasn't as bad as others made it out to be


 I remeber when i took my Basic practicals. i started out with rapid assesment on the patient, before airways, BSI ,scene safety, general assesments. Luckily it was the practice practicals and it didn't happen in the real ones.


----------



## Cincy53 (Jul 29, 2008)

I did my practicals back in january as well and the biggest thing as you know is practice! Sometimes I stayed after class was over and worked on my skills and especially intubation. Try practicing at home with a buddy or sibling. Have your mom and dad drill you over the skill sheets. I passed all of my practicals the first time, not perfect, but I passed. You can too. Just study up and practice. Repetition, repetition, repetition!


----------



## rchristi (Jul 30, 2008)

*Practicals*

My practicals went well. I had some good instruction in class and a chance to practice with an instructor providing feedback. For me the best approach was to take a deep breath and get my focus on the skill, not on my fears and worries. A little luck on the randoms never hurts either. Carrying yourself like you know what you are doing also helps.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 30, 2008)

I passed the mock practical and real practical first time around. 

I had the sheets memorized. I took a blank sheet of paper and tried to write down each skill sheet word for word, avoiding looking at the actual sheet as much as possible until I could write down each sheet from memory without looking flawlessly. 

Then I recited each skill sheet from memory the same way. 

I practiced with friends and people from class. 

If you have the opportunity to I *highly* recommend that you volunteer to play victim for another class. I did this countless times for another EMT class, a paramedic class and a PHTLS class and it's a lot easier to catch mistakes when you're the patient not the person making the errors. 

Good luck! Don't freak yourself out over the practical. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## chrisen84 (Aug 16, 2008)

*I failed....*

TWICE!!! I took (both) tests a couple of months ago.... and i (unfortunately) didnt pass.  I guess taking the accelerated course didnt help, since I didnt have any previous EMS experience or anything (except for CPR training) I was scared of trying to retake the test up until thursday (08/14) but I went to this ambulance company to apply for a dispatch position and they told me the position was filled.  The Dir of the company told me he would like me as an EMT and asked when would i get my Cert. I told him Ive been studying..so he asked me if I wanted to just take the preemployment test they give to their candidates... just for the hell of it.. so i did.  I finished the test and didnt pass it. I got 60% and the min to pass was 70%. What killed me was that i didnt now what the AEIOU memory aid meant!! He went over the questions i got wrong..,, i thought that was really nice of him.  This is a 4-5 month old company, and they were really really nice.  I am studying more because that meant a lot to me, and would like to go back and get the job.. since he said to call him when i get my cert...and Ill have the job!! NOW.... I would like to know if there's any Study Groups in the LA area.... I think it would be kool to study in a group. Let me know guys!


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum chrisen.  

First, by LA area, you mean Los Angeles, right?  We're an international forum, so, kind of need to be more specific sometimes.

I'm sorry, I don't know of any study groups.


----------



## chrisen84 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Welcome to the forum chrisen.
> 
> First, by LA area, you mean Los Angeles, right?  We're an international forum, so, kind of need to be more specific sometimes.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know of any study groups.




Thanks... and yeah.. i mean Los Angeles, CA Area.


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not aware of any study groups, but this is a very useful website for studying:

http://www.emtb.com/9e/


Online Chapter Pretests
Anatomy Review
Vocabulary Explorer
Registry Review

These are just a few key features this website has to offer. I strongly recommend browsing all of its content in order to prepare yourself for a 3rd attempt at National Registry. Best of luck B)


----------



## MMiz (Aug 16, 2008)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

You need to evaluate why you failed, what information you need to focus on, and then concentrate your studies.  Good luck!


----------



## chrisen84 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok.. thanks guys,... look this were my weaknessess.... kind of embarrassing.. but oh well.

Test taken 03/24/08
AIRWAY AND BREATHING  ABOVE PASSING
CARDIOLOGY                  NEAR PASSING
TRAUMA                        BELOW PASSING
MEDICAL                        NEAR PASSING
OB/PEDS                       NEAR PASSING
EMS OPS                       ABOVE PASSING


Test taken 04/15/08
AIRWAY AND BREATHING  NEAR PASSING
CARDIOLOGY                  BELOW PASSING
TRAUMA                        BELOW PASSING
MEDICAL                        NEAR PASSING
OB/PEDS                       BELOW PASSING
EMS OPS                       ABOVE PASSING


----------



## MMiz (Aug 17, 2008)

chrisen84,

I think it's more than just taking the major subjects and seeing if you've passed or failed.  One thing we can tell is that you don't need to focus on EMS operations.  Otherwise, it appears as though you need to work on most other subjects.

I'd:
1.  Re-read the sections of the book, taking notes in your own words.
2.  Truly aim to understand the information, not just read it.  If you don't know something, ask a question.
3.  Make flash cards of vocab words, symptoms, and treatments.  Don't just make them and not use them, master them!
4.  Complete the chapter/section tests/reviews.  Go back and focus on areas where you do poorly.
5.  Use online resources as a review.  One has already been posted, but if you search our site you'll see that there are many more.  You might have to pay for some of them, but it may be worth it, instead of having to either take a refresher or the whole course over again.
6.  Study, study, study.
7.  Contact local community colleges/education centers to see if they offer cheap refreshers or study groups.

That's a start.  Good luck!


----------



## chrisen84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you CODE 3 and Matt.!! That website is great... oh and i actually just spent most f the day 2day making some flashcards...and yes.. i will not just make em and put them away... I'll use them Matt...lol Thx Guys


----------



## MattCA (Aug 18, 2008)

*National Registry Tomorrow*

Does anybody know any online practice tests? The test in the book I got seemed way too easy. Thanks.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 18, 2008)

If you're testing tomorrow, it's time to relax and make sure you get enough sleep.  Studying now is only going to confuse you.  If you don't know it by now, you don't know it....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 19, 2008)

MattCA said:


> Does anybody know any online practice tests? The test in the book I got seemed way too easy. Thanks.



Too late now to study.. Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## MattCA (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I would just like to run over some test to tune myself. I ranked high in the class and did good on my final so I hope I pass!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 19, 2008)

Multiple studies have demonstrated, if you study < than a few days for a "big" exam; chances are you will do poorly. "Cramming, for a NREMT exam is not wise. Face it; either you know it or you don't...

R/r 911


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck, Matt. Make sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## FIREFIGHTER561 (Aug 19, 2008)

i just took it yesteerday and i passed....just relax....my test stopped at 70 so dont let it scare you.....good luck...and be prepared for scenarios.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been studying but I just wanted some good practice tests because the ones in the book were too basic.


----------



## lsingleterry (Aug 20, 2008)

you will do as well as your preperation.  that porbably does not sound very assuring, but it is a true statement.  just put your best foot forward.  when i took it the first time, i failed.  came in three weeks later and i passed.  you'll do fine!  good luck on your exam.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 20, 2008)

Passed! Ya mine stoped at 70 I was scared.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha! That's so funny, because my NREMT cut off really early and I thought I had missed too many and there was just no hope of passing, turns out I passed. I had been sitting in the room for literally 28 minutes when it shut off. I was in tears on my way home because I started to talk myself out of every single answer. The NREMT is a cruel test, it mind fvcks you!

Congrats on passing! Now get that EVOC/CEVO and find a job! Woohoo!


----------



## chrisen84 (Aug 20, 2008)

ok so i scheduled a test.. taking it Sept 3rd!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

*Welcome!!*

Welcome to the tribe and good luck, remember to BREATHE


----------



## MattCA (Aug 21, 2008)

Ya I did the same thing. I was like well maybe that wasnt the right answer to this question...I know there was one that Im mad at my self for. It was that your working on some guy and he goes into cardiac arrest right in front of you, what do you do? I went through the question too fast and was like CPR duh. Than right when I clicked it I was like no, AED!


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 22, 2008)

im probably going to catch a whole bunch of flak for this reply but...

put yourself in this scenario: you're having a medical emergency. do you want the person working on you to be a) a person who studied at an accredited school, studied hard and learned the material and did well on the exam or b) went to a budget rush em through emt mill and needed three tries before barely passing the exam?

if you really want to be an emt, then do it right. go back to school(a good one this time), study harder and longer and better and take your exam when you're ready.

then again, this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 22, 2008)

Really, what does one expect from an half-arse course? Now, think you spent as much time re-doing and retesting if you had placed that time in a decent course. 

Anyone that takes an accelerated course which is half arse, can assume to have the same results. 

I caution those that plan to go from Paramedic to RN the same advice. Unless you have >5 years true hospital experience, it will bite you. Yes, you may pass the tests, even the board; but when you are assigned in a unit, floor.. You will see that you know very little. 

Remember, even the strong educational facilities still only teach the minimum safety allowed. Get the best you can.. i..e. I have never seen anyone complain about graduating from Harvard Medical School. 

R/r 911


----------



## MAGICFLEA (Aug 25, 2008)

*Help with Practicals please. B)*

Hey all!

I am in Columbia, SC.
I know this a question that has prolly been asked a bazzillion times before, BUT......

What is the best way to study for your EMT-B practicals? :unsure:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BEorP (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't study for practicals, practice.


----------



## reaper (Aug 25, 2008)

Practice,practice,practice. Practice on your family, you boy or girl friend, your dog, whoever you can find. Drill them in your head, till they are second hand and you can do them in your sleep.

One thing with NREMT, they give you a skill sheet to follow. This is exactly what you will be tested on, so there is no surprises.

Oh did I mention, you need to practice!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2008)

Go over the skill sheets memorize and practice doing them step by step. And practice verbalizing EVERYTHING. Dont assume. Like dont skip ABCs because your patient is talking to you, make sure if he is you tell your tester that _Okay, because my patient is alert and talking to me I know he is breathing adequately and perfusing so Im going to start my SAMPLE._ kinda thing. Practice verbalizing that kind of stuff!

Remember your ABCs, life over limb, dont focus on something simply because it looks bad. 

We tested infront of the florida state medical director, he tried to throw us off to truly test us. For example, if we had a fall scenario you would walk in, scene safe, BSI, and he (as the patient) would start screaming OH MY LEG OH MY LEG OH GOD MY LEG!!!! and some students would zoom right into the leg and forget to go through the ABCs and their head to toe.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 26, 2008)

Perform it like you were teaching to Brand New EMT students with lots of verbalization and hands on assessment. 

R/r 911


----------



## chrisen84 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Really, what does one expect from an half-arse course? Now, think you spent as much time re-doing and retesting if you had placed that time in a decent course.
> 
> Anyone that takes an accelerated course which is half arse, can assume to have the same results.
> 
> ...




oooooook then.. Thanks I guess.!


----------



## MAGICFLEA (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks!*

*Thank you all so very very much! *
I have been told to write them down over and over again but I am quite sure that would not work for me. 
I have just been going thru the sheets one at a time and covering up the next line and removing it when I say the next step.
If I dont get it right, I will start over until I say do the whole sheet correct.
Then I do it like 5 times in a row. Haha.

I am more worried about the medical and trauma assessments.
A lot of things to remember on those. 

Also....is pedi intubation still a required basic skill?
I noticed it was in the "advanced" section on NREMT's website.

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hi, good tips given by everyone here. The key is to practice, just as they say! And actually, Peds intubation is a Paramedic skill; anyform of endotracheal intubation is. As a basic, you may be tested on combitube at your exam, so know that. Just keep working on it, you'll do great!!  Good Luck to you!! *


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 29, 2008)

Practice verbalizing the skills as you perform them. Talk to yourself and get a patter down. That way the information you check in your head but don't mention out loud to your proctor doesn't cost you points because they didn't hear you say it.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Aug 31, 2008)

As everyone has said, practice, practice, practice out loud.  Also there is a listof critical criteria on each and every check off sheet.  DON'T DO THOSE.  If you don't do the critical criteria, then you can't fail the check offs.


----------



## John E (Sep 1, 2008)

*2 things...*

don't step over the pt. when they're lying on the backboard and remember that  the last step before moving a pt. on a backboard isn't taping their head or using head beds etc.

John E.


----------



## marineman (Sep 2, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone in practice, practice, practice but I would disagree in one point. If you only have 1 person as a helper while you practice them do your assessment on a pillow or a mattress (queen size is most life like here in WI lol) and have your human helper hold the check sheet and actually check things off as you do it. It does you no good to practice these things if nobody is checking that you do them right. If you practice wrong 100 times you're worse off than the person who never practiced at all. If your friend can watch the sheet and be your patient that's even better but at least in EMT-B practicals 1/2 the things on the sheet you're only verbalizing anyway. 

If you need more copies of the sheets they can be found on the NREMT site.

http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/exam_coord_man.asp?secID=1#BSkillSheets


----------



## chrisen84 (Sep 5, 2008)

So, just took the test right now, at 1900 pacific. and it stopped at 112.! Im so nervous ppl!!!!


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 5, 2008)

-awaits news if you passed or failed- Good luck, hopefully you passed!


----------



## chrisen84 (Sep 5, 2008)

ya man. thanks i hope so 2!


----------



## chrisen84 (Sep 5, 2008)

FAILED AGAIN FOR THE 3RD TIME. MAybe this just isnt for me. For everyone out there.... DO NOT take the accelerated course if you have no previous EMS experience. I think I might just have to take the regular full term EMT class.. whenever i get the money to pay for it. Thx guys. Good luck to all.!


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 6, 2008)

I've just gotten back the results from my 2nd NREMT test and unsuccessful once again. This time I did worst and I thought I had it down. It's the scenarios that are getting me lost in all of it. This time I just kept thinking ABC ABC ABC ABC ABC and it felt like every question the answer was ABC. So I just don't get it, I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I want to and have to pass this 3rd time. I've already ordered 2 books from amazon and so just waiting on those, but also are there any really good prep courses available online that help with studying that have practice tests, testing on scenarios?? I know my stuff, but it's like more book work than real life that I have down. I just wish my class was more helping on passing the NREMT rather than reading the book to us. Also, any good suggestions on passing. The book I had for studying and my class book was nothing like the NREMT. And all the even free practice tests I found were just basic like "where's the aorta?" I want something that will be scenario based and actually challenge my mind.


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 6, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> I'm not aware of any study groups, but this is a very useful website for studying:
> 
> http://www.emtb.com/9e/
> 
> ...




That site was not helpful at all for me. I found it the night before I took it the first time took a few of the first couple tests and passed 100%. Then when I failed and was studying for my 2nd I went through and read everything took all 80 of the tests got no lower than a 90% and here I am studying for the 3rd time. It's a helpful site for studying, but not for the NREMT. The questions are way too basic.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 6, 2008)

What are you having most troubles with, written or scenerios? Or Both?


----------



## Hastings (Sep 6, 2008)

Basic or Medic?

If Medic, _Success For The Paramedic_.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 6, 2008)

lalaneedstopass said:


> I've just gotten back the results from my 2nd NREMT test and unsuccessful once again. This time I did worst and I thought I had it down. It's the *scenarios that are getting me lost in all of it*. This time I just kept thinking ABC ABC ABC ABC ABC and it felt like every question the answer was ABC. So I just don't get it, I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I want to and have to pass this 3rd time. I've already ordered *2 books from amazon *and so just waiting on those, but also are there any really good prep courses available online that help with studying that have practice tests, testing on scenarios?? I know my stuff, but it's like more book work than real life that I have down. I just wish my class was more helping on passing the *NREMT rather than reading the book to us*. Also, any good suggestions on passing. The book I had for studying and my class book was nothing like the NREMT. And all the even free practice tests I found were just basic like "where's the aorta?" I want something that will be scenario based and actually *challenge my mind*.



Okay I am going to be brutal (remember this is not personal attack rather an observation) 
but I just left a meeting with the President of the NREMT after a 7 hour meeting. Such complaints as yours was discussed thoroughly and rationale for why they are not considered valid. 

NREMT has NO authorized books for studying, there are more than 3,000 test bank questions.. so one can see there is no way the could publish anything close to the NREMT test. They can publish similar testing strategies or questions similar to what the NREMT presents. 

You contradict yourself several times the first:..."_It's the scenarios that are getting me lost in all of it" .. then you stated ..."  want something that will be scenario based and actually challenge my mind_ Which is it? 

Again, sorry if it comes across as demeaning but the NREMT and Instructors hear the same limerick and whining over and over..

The test is developed as a credentialing test to test your base line knowledge in emergency medicine. Testing for the minimal safe allowed. This includes much more than a scenario. One must possess  cognitive knowledge other than just treatment alone. 

Again, you contradict yourself. You describe as "really knowing your stuff" if that is really true, it would not matter what the test question was over, about or written you would pass. Definitely, not two times. 

I would enquire about getting a "mentor" a Paramedic student, recommended by the EMS faculty. One that has exceptional testing capabilities and as well good didactic understanding to quiz and brief you on similar NREMT types of questions. There are more than 3,000 question .. so NO publisher could ever write a book that has anything close to the test. Now, they can have similar test writing skills such as detractors and stem key test questions. 

Now in closing, students have to realize that they have the *MINIMUM* allowable training to be considered a part of medicine. Anything less, would be considered a lay person course. Now, with all that or really less training, many students assume that they know and should dictate what is on a National Certification, yet they have not even really ran a call yet.... 

For this job to become a profession, one must understand that as a student you probably will not understand the business and profession side yet. There is much more involved in test writing, quantification of the certification process and certification itself. 

My suggestion is getting an EMS mentor. A fellow student that has great testing skills and has a great student. Ask your faculty if they have any fellow upperclassmen that would be interested. 

I will try to post some of my notes, in regards with meeting Mr. Brown of the NREMT last Friday. It was very, very interesting. I actually see a glitter of hope of EMS actually becoming a profession. 

R/r 911


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Sep 7, 2008)

First off, it's basic not medic.

I'm having trouble with the scenarios. Like, this pt. has this BP (abnormal) and this R (abnormal) and this P (abnormal) and is either having chest pains or bad cough. And then it's like do you give NC 6% or NRB 15% or give them prescribed nitro or prescribed MDI. I keep thinking if ABC's are first then give them oxygen before prescribed anything. And if all their vitals are abnormal and they can't breathe give them 100% oxygen. Or am I wrong? So I guess my biggest issue has been trauma, medical, and abc questions because that's mainly where the scenario questions are. And I guess I don't know my stuff that well considering I am still failing and it's basically all the same questions. I need to study on that a lot more but I also want practice tests that are questioned similar to the NREMT. Not like simple questions that really are right or wrong. But questions that are all of these could be right but which one is correct. And do you give prescribed meds before ABC's? And when is the nasal cannula okay to give and not the NRB, but when is the NRB okay to give and not the NC. I can't really ask my teacher considering when I passed he disappeared off the face of the earth. And there are no available mentors at my school for EMS.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 7, 2008)

The highest areas that Basics are failing are: 

CPR and related subjects

Respiratory systems such identifying the difference from ventilation and oxygenation, or in other words the difference in respiratory distress and respiratory arrest. 

Trauma systems, especially identifying the specific types of shock. 

Obstetrics and burns. 

One of the highest failures in the EMT test was the student not understanding the difference in patients that were having respiratory distress and those with respiratory failure. For example: 

You have a 55 year old male that was found with only response to very deep painful stimulus, no previous medical history. Vital signs are pulse 100 beats per minute, blood pressure 150/90 and respiratory rate 5 times a minute. What is the most appropriate treatment?  

a. Establish LOC, obtain second set of vital signs, apply oxygen at 3 lpm per nasal cannula, monitor for aspiration and prepare the patient for rapid transport.

b. Administer 25gms of oral glucose, call for ALS, apply AED pads and evaluate rhythm. Apply oxygen at 10 lpm per mask. Monitor for aspiration. 

c. Open and establish airway, assist ventilation with BVM attached to supplemental oxygen. Monitor airway for aspiration and notify for ALS rendezvous. 

d. Establish LOC. Open and establish airway, apply a non-re-breather mask and oxygen at 15 lpm/100%, obtain information on patients medications, medical history and prepare the patient for rapid transport. 

Well, one should be able to eliminate the wrong answers first. Nowhere is there a discussion of diabetes. In fact the scenario states there is no past medical history. Now, eliminate the ones with establish LOC. LOC has already been established. 

Now, look at the respiratory rate is enough to provide adequate oxygenation? There is much difference in oxygenation and ventilation. The pipes versus lungs and oxygenation. 

Be sure to understand the pathophysiology of the systems as well; the why's and what we are doing. 

Sorry, about your so called instructor. Hence maybe part of the problem, but there are good books out there. Read your text objectives. Remember, the NREMT is obstained from the NHTSA curriculum. 

See if there is a EMT that is willing to assit or tutor you. Many students require a quick review and clarification. 

R/r 911


----------



## Onceamedic (Sep 7, 2008)

Not to derail this thread Rid, but when you get those notes organized I would be very interested in seeing them.  I really appreciate the effort you are making for us.

I now return you to the regularly scheduled thread..^_^


----------



## Hastings (Sep 7, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> You have a 55 year old male that was found with only response to very deep painful stimulus, no previous medical history. Vital signs are pulse 100 beats per minute, blood pressure 150/90 and respiratory rate 5 times a minute. What is the most appropriate treatment?
> 
> a. Establish LOC, obtain second set of vital signs, apply oxygen at 3 lpm per nasal cannula, monitor for aspiration and prepare the patient for rapid transport.
> 
> ...



It's C, right?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes C. The respiratory rate is too low. Again one of the highest failed sections on the NREMT exams. Not being to identify ventilatory versus oxygenation. Just because one places an oxygen mask at 15 lpm does not mean it (the gas) will make it into the body. The person HAS to be breathing effectively. 

R/r 911


----------



## emt83 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Nremt*

What is your advice on EMT-B National Registry testing? I took it last May right out of school twice, I am planning on taking it a third soon. Any help or study material websites, books, flashcards I would appreciate it!!

Thanks


----------



## Jon (Sep 9, 2008)

emt83 said:


> What is your advice on EMT-B National Registry testing? I took it last May right out of school twice, I am planning on taking it a third soon. Any help or study material websites, books, flashcards I would appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks


This question keeps reoccuring. So I've gone ahead and merged some of the older threads that answer this question - and pinned the thread.


----------



## emt561 (Oct 22, 2008)

hi. can u guys give me any advise about this books :EMT-b certification exam 2nd edition , emt-b review manual , kaplan emt -b exam and emt-b by MCGRAW-Hill . i have my test in almost 2 weeks and i have been doing those books tests and i just wanna make sure that i havent use the wrong books , i also have the brady book eighth edition  , i just go out of the class 2 month ago !


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Oct 30, 2008)

emt561 said:


> hi. can u guys give me any advise about this books :EMT-b certification exam 2nd edition , emt-b review manual , kaplan emt -b exam and emt-b by MCGRAW-Hill . i have my test in almost 2 weeks and i have been doing those books tests and i just wanna make sure that i havent use the wrong books , i also have the brady book eighth edition  , i just go out of the class 2 month ago !



All good books just ensure that the answers are actually correct. That's the big thing I've ran into for instance the multiple choice answer is A but it says B and explains A. Or the answers aren't updated. or your text book isn't updated. As in my most recent post I've ran into a few recurring questions that one answer seems to be right in one book but the answer is different in another. So just be sure all your answers are up to date so that you aren't studying and memorizing the wrong answers.


----------



## emt561 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for your advises , by the  way i already did the test ! and i passed !!


----------



## xoxokathryn (Jan 12, 2009)

*Books...*

*Basically and books you can buy are going to help you. I bought the  Sucess! as an EMT book as well as a couple other from Barnes and Noble and I passed NREMT in 68 questions!  *


----------



## Hockey (Jan 14, 2009)

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/EMT-Basic-Exam-4th-Edition/LearningExpress/e/9781576856208/?itm=5

Get it.  I'll swear by it.  It helped me out a LOT.  I saw a LOT of the similar same questions on the NR.  Pretty current too unlike many others


----------



## Fredoman (Jan 28, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Yes, read the other several hundred posts that discuss this same question. Seriously, there is a wealth of information posted here and multiple EMS Forums that have some good points.
> 
> What it appears to me more & more is EMT instructors are using too easy test questions and not preparing students for the examination.
> 
> ...




I would have to agree, I got an A in my recent class as well as passed all my practicals on the first try. got an A on the final too. I did not pass my registry on the first try but with more study passed the second time. Confidence in your knowledge goes a long way when the difficulty increases in the adaptive nature of the test. I recently told a former classmate to use the given break when you feel the pressure......

If you cant handle a National registry test with plenty of time, you may not be able to respond in a split second that determines not only your Pt safety but also yours.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow you got a break.  I had to finish the test before I could so much as get up from my seat.  Along with the fingerprint checks and audio and visual monitoring in the test area, with 360 degree view so everything is seen.


----------



## SauceyEMT (Mar 20, 2009)

*NREMT...written only??*

I'm a recently certified (10/08) Massachusetts EMT-B. I am interested in sitting for the NREMT exam. Will I need to take a practical also, or only the written exam being that my state practical was this past October? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as you have a recognized practical (such as the school or state) it will be okay. Technically, the NREMT does NOT have a practical itself but recognizes approved practicals. Contact them. 

R/r 911


----------



## zaphod (Apr 1, 2009)

*did i pass*

i just checked my results and they came back as follows below....does this mean i passed the "written" portion?????//


Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive portion of your EMS certification.

To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

zaphod said:


> i just checked my results and they came back as follows below....does this mean i passed the "written" portion?????//
> 
> 
> Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive portion of your EMS certification.
> ...


yes.............


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

SauceyEMT said:


> I'm a recently certified (10/08) Massachusetts EMT-B. I am interested in sitting for the NREMT exam. Will I need to take a practical also, or only the written exam being that my state practical was this past October? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks...


No, you should be able to go by passing your MA practical.


----------



## zaphod (Apr 1, 2009)

*just checking*

your sure? your serious? sorry for the doubt its just i didn't think i did  and i was expecting a PASS or FAIL  type message.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

zaphod said:


> your sure? your serious? sorry for the doubt its just i didn't think i did and i was expecting a PASS or FAIL type message.


 yep that is what it said when i passed.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 1, 2009)

zaphod said:


> your sure? your serious? sorry for the doubt its just i didn't think i did  and i was expecting a PASS or FAIL  type message.


Yeah, it's terrible that they have all these college boys running the NR, using big college words like "successfully completed" just to confuse all the poor unsuspecting EMTs out there.  How dare them.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Yeah, it's terrible that they have all these college boys running the NR, using big college words like "successfully completed" just to confuse all the poor unsuspecting EMTs out there. How dare them.


I had to look it up before i figured it out.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 2, 2009)

zaphod said:


> i just checked my results and they came back as follows below....does this mean i passed the "written" portion?????//
> 
> 
> Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive portion of your EMS certification.
> ...



Now, this is scary! C'mon you can't understand this? Do we see where problems in EMS may arise from? 

R/r 911


----------



## street_shark (Apr 15, 2009)

so unfortunately, im one of the victims to the nremt.:sad: ive been looking through this forum though and have found out a lot! so in a way im kind of thankful that i failed...but we'll see if i still think that way when i retake it!

anways so heres what im wondering...
like someone previously said here on this thread, i thought i had it down...i had abc's stuck in my brain. but i have a few questions though that im stuck on. (i read the thread on posting nremt questions so i changed these as much as possible to avoid that!)

1. theres a guy on the prone position with blood coming out of his mouth. the first thing your suppose to do is turn him over right?

2. theres a syringe on the ground, do you cap it and put it in the sharps container or do you not cap it and put it in the sharps container?

thats all i can think of for now, id really appreciate the help!


----------



## NorCalMedic (Apr 24, 2009)

street_shark said:


> so unfortunately, im one of the victims to the nremt.:sad: ive been looking through this forum though and have found out a lot! so in a way im kind of thankful that i failed...but we'll see if i still think that way when i retake it!
> 
> anways so heres what im wondering...
> like someone previously said here on this thread, i thought i had it down...i had abc's stuck in my brain. but i have a few questions though that im stuck on. (i read the thread on posting nremt questions so i changed these as much as possible to avoid that!)
> ...



What you need to do is make sure that you read the question thoroughly. Trust me although they say it is not a trick test, it really is. Of course you always want to be thinking ABC's, but in the back of your mind you  need to pay close attention to how they are wording the question. They will use a combo of how the word is written and the answers they provide to try and get you to jump to one answer that they know you are thinking of by just reading the question. Again you need to read it thorough enough to realize what you think they are asking is different from what you are probably thinking or what your gut is telling you it is.


----------



## lhlm555 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think the Brady book is what saved me from failing. I read the whole book twice front to back. Then I went back and read the Airway, patient assessment (medical and trauma) and the OB chapters like 5 more times each. To me 75% of the test had to do with Airway or patient assessment. Mostly just the order in which things should be done during the patient assessment.

REMEMBER BSI and SCENE SAFETY!!!!


----------



## LIVINTHEDREAM (May 1, 2009)

I recently took and passed the paramedic exam. I and several other students in my class used a website by prentice hall to practice for the exam. It's pretty good. IT has several long tests, and quizzes over all the sections. It costs around thirty dollars though for a year membership.


----------



## sepsis (May 2, 2009)

youre going to fail first time outfor sure.  second time, also likely.  third time is a charm and I mean that literally.  just try and avoid troubleshooting--tough to do as a medic in any capacity, of course, because thats our duty but registry tests are deceptively candid.  instinct it.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 2, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Now, this is scary! C'mon you can't understand this? Do we see where problems in EMS may arise from?
> 
> R/r 911



This has nothing to do with EMS this is the failure of the American educational system.  Its a joke.


----------



## Dixie Cupps (May 18, 2009)

*How I passed*

Just took the NREMT-B exam on Friday and passed.  The test asked me 64 questions which I completed in about 35 minutes.  My #1 suggestion for how to prepare for this exam is use the EMT-Basic Success on jblearning.com.  I only used this resource to prepare for my exam, and I've been out of school since January if that tells you anything.  I cannot stress enough how important this website was in helping me to pass.  

Good luck!


----------



## macword (May 18, 2009)

*JB Learning DOES help...*

I just wanted to chime in about the JB Learning website spoken of here. I used that service and it DID really help out! It's probably THE best helper you can buy online. You are given "test" questions as you take a practice test. If you answer incorrectly, you are immediately told that you missed the question, and given the rationale for why another answer was correct. This is a learning step, and very useful for the NREMT. You buy an account to use the service for one year. Beware, they have a limited number of questions, so after a while, you will be seeing the same questions again. Thankfully, since this is computer and web generated, the answers get jumbled up so you don't automatically select the same letter (a,b,c,or d) everytime you see those same questions.

In addition to this, I have to say that NO AMOUNT OF QUESTIONING will help you unless you know the Patient Assessment protocol, and the sequence of events that you have to step through. There is just no substitute for knowing Patient Assessment. I mapped the assessment protocols for medical and trauma in a timeline. Then I made adjustments to that timeline according to the suspected medical issue, or trauma issue at hand. Then I memorized that timeline. If I had done this on my first NREMT attempt (I went to all 3 tries people), I am sure I would have nailed it then.


----------



## lsingleterry (May 19, 2009)

*passing nremt-b*

hi guys!  

i passed the nremt last year and i am about to finish paramedic school.  i took the registry twice.  i will tell you that studying and preperation with emscat were the tools that helped me pass the nremt-b.  good luck to all that have to pass the registry and all students about to take their practicals for paramedic school!

lsingleterry


----------



## traumaqueen63 (May 27, 2009)

Hey I feel for ya man! I took my NREMT CBT yesterday and did not pass either. I was pretty confident too! Just like in class when I felt confident with the tests after I took them.I did not do quite as well as I hoped. I saw "failed" and I bummed out too - I feel like a failure. But...I thought the test was kinda hard. Next time I will automatically rule out the 2 answers that are definitely not correct. Good luck to you! Wish me luck too!


----------



## traumaqueen63 (May 27, 2009)

Oh! I forgot to mention that I was done about question 120. My friend took the test last week ( and passed ) and he only got to question 70. I guess getting done soon isn't always a bad thing. Everyone is different and every test is different - everyone will think there test was kinda tough. I gotta hit the books...again!!!!!   B)


----------



## EDAC (May 28, 2009)

Have you tried the emtb website, they have some great study materials. I also got the jblearning study guide and the emt acheive study guides, use them as a guide after studying to see how well I am learning the material. The better I do on them, the better I do on the exams at school. The lowest score I got is a 95, and I learned today that I am one of 3 in our entire class who is even passing. Our tests are hard and mostly fill in the blank, so there are no answers to guess from, you must know the material. These have helped me alot.


----------



## traumaqueen63 (May 28, 2009)

I have never heard of that website - I will have to look into it. I did good on the tests and all,but I am mad at myself because I know the material. We had just multiple choices and there were 2 obvious ones we could rule out right away. I thought the questions were worded kind of oddly,either that or I am making excuses for myself. HA! I will have to check those items out that you mentioned and let you know how they work out for me next time! Thanks for the info. BTW how many people were in your EMT B class? We started out with almost 30 and ended up with 23 or so.


----------



## EDAC (May 28, 2009)

We started with 35 and are down to about 28 right now. I found another site as well last night, google EMSCAT and it should come up, it is based on the NREMT type of computer testing, the downside is it cost $40, but it tests you in the same format, and grades you and tells you whether you are passing, near passing, or failing. You can take some example questions to get the fel of the test, it seems pretty straightforward, you may just want to take a look at it. I think you will like emtb.com, it has many study aids, crossword puzzles, interactive flash cards, some video, and some short tests. Basically it just tests your knowledge of the material you should already know.


----------



## NVBowhunter (Jun 4, 2009)

I passed my Basic test this past April. IMHO, the practice tests dont do anything but build confidence going into the exam. I hammered the hell out of my ABCs and everything else fell into place for me. Dont concentrate on memmorizing sample test questions, you'll lose sight of the actual info. Relax and take your time


----------



## tterrag (Jul 6, 2009)

I made flash cards over every main topic int he book, Types of shock, Meds, hypothermia/ hyperthermia, diving related injuries ect.. made about 150 cards and went through about 50 of them a day repeating for a week before the test as well as reviewing Barons EMT study guide which has two practice test in the back. The practice test i took about a week before the test and scored 73% then 77% kept reviewing and using cards about 1hour a day and passed on the first try. 

Example of card: 

(Front)- ICP leads to Cushing's Reflex (Triad) list the 3 S&S

(Back) -Shane stokes breathing, Hypertension, Bradycardia


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

I took my NREMT exam on 26 June and I passed on the first try. Total was 61 questions. Preparation is the key. I studied everything I could get my hands on: flash cards on just about everything, EMSCAT, notes from school, I even signed up for the parameducators website.


----------



## mkayk55 (Jul 14, 2009)

*emtP*

2 things - 1) have faith in yourself.  If you change an answer, make sure you found the correct information in another question.  Be 100% sure you need to change an answer.  Most of the time your brain will take a 'shortcut' for you and if you overthink it and change an answer, 60% of the time we change them from right to wrong.

2) Well rested, had something to eat (not 18 cups of coffee).

okay 3 things.  Throw out the two dumbest answers.  Usually there are 2 fairly good answers and 2 really bad answers.  Mentally cross off the 2 answers it could not be (Take 1/2 credit for what you DO know).  Of the other two, decent answers, if one does not jump out at you then take the most clear, most detailed of the two.  Usually you'll come out on top.

Good Luck!  Best bang for your buck is review old tests and quizzes.  Even if your training program will not let you take them off the premises they will usually let you sit down in a conference room and go over them and turn them back in.  If you have old workbooks you've filled out, read through them.  Don't go back and try to re-read all your textbooks, you'll go nuts.
Mary,
instructor, examiner
EMT-P program Cleveland Clinic Foundation


----------



## mkayk55 (Jul 14, 2009)

*passing exams*

2 things - 1) have faith in yourself. If you change an answer, make sure you found the correct information in another question. Be 100% sure you need to change an answer. Most of the time your brain will take a 'shortcut' for you and if you overthink it and change an answer, 60% of the time we change them from right to wrong.

2) Well rested, had something to eat (not 18 cups of coffee).

okay 3 things. Throw out the two dumbest answers. Usually there are 2 fairly good answers and 2 really bad answers. Mentally cross off the 2 answers it could not be (Take 1/2 credit for what you DO know). Of the other two, decent answers, if one does not jump out at you then take the most clear, most detailed of the two. Usually you'll come out on top.

Good Luck! Best bang for your buck is review old tests and quizzes. Even if your training program will not let you take them off the premises they will usually let you sit down in a conference room and go over them and turn them back in. If you have old workbooks you've filled out, read through them. Don't go back and try to re-read all your textbooks, you'll go nuts.
Mary,
instructor, examiner
EMT-P program Cleveland Clinic Foundation


----------



## highflowdiesel (Aug 6, 2009)

*failed 3x need "24hr refresher"-??*

I failed the NREMT 3x, the site says I need a 24hr refresher I do not know where and how to do the refresher, do I go to a class? can I do it online? how would the site know if I did it or not? Im located in Charleston SC.

Thanks


----------



## Porky1 (Aug 6, 2009)

National Registry is very strong on critical thinking. In other words applying what you learned. Unfortunately as an instructor many take the easy way out and develop knowledge level questions which are very easy to write. My suggestion is find study guides that take you through critical thinking. Platinum Education Group is a good source for online critical thinking tests. Jones and Bartlett has a good one and there is one by Dr. Jeff Lindsey (something called flash cards but not sure). Don't be in a big hurry to repeat the test until you feel confident about scenarios and application.


----------



## Porky1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Highflow--
National Registry will not let you take it again until you document that you had 24 hours of refresher training. A refresher course is the easy way but you can take refresher training in the 24 hours of subject matter that NR lists on their website under registration. Healthstream.com has some online training. Hope I helped a little.


----------



## toady (Aug 12, 2009)

highflowdiesel said:


> I failed the NREMT 3x, the site says I need a 24hr refresher I do not know where and how to do the refresher, do I go to a class? can I do it online? how would the site know if I did it or not? Im located in Charleston SC.
> 
> Thanks



Yea we're in the same boat ... i just found out today that i will be doing a refresher course as well. I had above passing in all the sections except OB/Pediatric, which really made my day at work rough. We'll see how things goes for the both of us.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Porky1 said:


> Highflow--
> National Registry will not let you take it again until you document that you had 24 hours of refresher training. A refresher course is the easy way but you can take refresher training in the 24 hours of subject matter that NR lists on their website under registration. Healthstream.com has some online training. Hope I helped a little.




Refresher hours + lab/clinical assessment. 24 hours for basic, 36 for Intermediate and 48 hours for Paramedic level. 

R/r 911


----------



## atropine (Aug 13, 2009)

I keep saying this vicodine and modelo, and you will be fine!


----------



## highflowdiesel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys I appreciate the help I am def. goin to get on this! Good luck man. We'll get it.


----------



## Kevin1990 (Sep 12, 2009)

*confidence*

somehow, when i took my registry on the third attempt, i went in with the, i dont care if i pass or not attitude, i didnt get worked up, didnt get frozen on questions, and answered. idk if this will help but, maybe relax


----------



## ctdummy (Nov 12, 2009)

I failed twice and it bummed me out. I am horrible at taking tests especially ones on the computer. I passed my state fire exam fine but EMT is beating me up. I am willing to take a refresher before the next exam but should I just wait and take this one without it? 

The first time I took it was about 2 months after the class and I figured I remembered all that I needed but I was wrong. The sencond time I studied a good deal from a book a friend gave me but it was out dated I think. This time I am going to buy a proper book probably from Brady.

Also, does anyone know of any refresher courses in FL? Hopefully near Central FL? I can take one online but I do better in person!

Thanks for any advice and or help!


----------



## JOSH (Dec 1, 2009)

*Need your help and suggestions*

Hi folks, i'm new at this so bear with me. I need some of yall's help if ya got any and your suggestions on the nremt.I have already tookin the class and my skills and tookin the nremt 3x and tired wedsites and some books. One of the books is a brady book and it's called success for the emt and it helps some. so I just want to know whats yall's thoughts and ideas on the nremt.


----------



## highflowdiesel (Dec 1, 2009)

Ya man im in the same boat I have that book but try I am trying a diff. approach.. Kinda like sports you have to study pratice what you are going to be doin, so the test is on the computer I am goin to put the books dwn and take as many pratice tests as possible and for the ones I do get wrong I will then hit the books and study that particular subject.. cause there is so much information on one test ..as far as do I like it no I do not like the test at all I am a horrible test taker but cant really come up with an excuse everyone has to do it so get on it dont freak out when u get there and remember you are goin for EMT-B not paramedic ...BSI, ABC's dnt read to far into the question and focus


----------



## patrickturner89 (Dec 2, 2009)

*NREMT*

i HAVE TAKEN THIS TEST 3 TIMES AND NOW NEED REMEDIAL TRAINING.Any thoughts as to where I might get this training. I passed with an A in my class, but for some reason this is killing me.HELP


----------



## medicdan (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe if you fail the NREMT CBT three times, you must complete a full EMT class again before retaking the exam. It is clear, despite the fact you may have gotten an A in the class you were not prepared for the NR exam. Take a peek around here for some discussion of different ways to study.
Good Luck!


----------



## patrickturner89 (Dec 3, 2009)

*NREMT*

Thanks dude. The NREMT told me i needed 24hr of remedial training before i could test again, do you know where i can get that?My instructors were pretty lax in preparing us for the NREMT, several people in my class have not passed yet either.Im not blaming my instructors they only taught the curriculum that the were given.


----------



## JOSH (Dec 6, 2009)

My instructor and I are good friends and he has help me some. I took the 24hr remedail
that ya'll r talkin about. this will make u feel better .He told me that he knew some of the students that have graduate from nurseing school couldn't even pass the nremt.


----------



## writchey (Dec 24, 2009)

*A site that might help*

I just passed my NREMT Paramedic a couple of months ago and found this site to be very helpful.  It is outstanding site and I found it to be excellent at identifying my weakness's.  You can take practive NR Type exams and quizes on all some are all of the areas of study as well. i.e Cardio, Airway etc.

 I passed the first time and the I understand that Basic is a bear of a test as well.  IT WAS HARD!!!

http://www.emt-national-training.com

Hope this helps..NREMT-Paramedic


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know how when this was posted, and so I don't really know if you need this info or if you already have it, but when I took the NREMT boards several years ago I studied the mess out of Brady's EMT-B National Standards. I passed my first time, and if I recall it only took about 40 minutes. The book was very helpful and I hope, if you haven't already, it helps you pass the exam. The book, I think, is about $20 at Barnes and Noble book Stores. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## ma70star (Jan 15, 2010)

MOSBY EMT green cover (2005)  just don't study the BLS section becasue it was printed before AMHA changed the CPR guidelines.  Also the rule of nines in children and infants is wrong.  Other than that I studied with that book only for about a month after I finished the class and passed the test first try.  All it really takes is confidence in knowing your right, study everyday and study hard before the test (i studied for like 6 hours the night before and would study an average of 2-4 hours a day before that).  Other than that if you did well in class you will do fine on the test just DON'T OVER THINK YOU ANSWERES.  If you don't know the answere work it out (think of condrications, what the bodies doing, what it needs to do) this way you can work out the question and get the right answere.


----------



## Gieves (Jan 19, 2010)

*My Two Cents*

Heyo- I'm outrageously bad at taking standardized testing. Infact, I failed the NREMT 2 times before the 3rd time where I passed at 70 Questions. (The correlation between questions and passing has been still made unclear but I believe I was on boarder line of passing both times until the 3rd time). Not really any secret but I did about 1,500 questions from http://www.emt-national-training.com and understood the concept of the questions as well as knew the American heart association guidelines by heart. Both helped me immensely and I hope it helps those who have gone through the EMT book in class 3 or 4 times with still no luck or are missing that one element. Best of luck- Aloha


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gieves said:


> Heyo- I'm outrageously bad at taking standardized testing. Infact, I failed the NREMT 2 times before the 3rd time where I passed at 70 Questions. (The correlation between questions and passing has been still made unclear but I believe I was on boarder line of passing both times until the 3rd time). Not really any secret but I did about 1,500 questions from http://www.emt-national-training.com and understood the concept of the questions as well as knew the American heart association guidelines by heart. Both helped me immensely and I hope it helps those who have gone through the EMT book in class 3 or 4 times with still no luck or are missing that one element. Best of luck- Aloha



It isn't graded on how many questions you get right or wrong.  You can miss more than you think and still pass.  I think each questions is assigned a number of points, the harder the question the more you get.  It is designed so that each test taker finds the test difficult.


----------



## Medic8294 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Dont quit.*

hang in there, take the practice tests in a store book NREMT-B, go buy it
or there are sites to practice on the web.  Some people do poor on written
tests.  I failed ACLS the first time.  Felt as dumb as a box of rocks.  Good luck.


----------



## Bodad (Feb 9, 2010)

I found an online study guide that gives practice exams, and you can choose individual skills to test on. Medicat, traume etc. Grades it and gives rationalles to the correct answers. Navigated to it from the NREMT web site. It helped me out alot. Offers multiple subscriptions. It depends on how long and how much you want to study. Good luck.


----------



## joeshmoe (Mar 17, 2010)

*last question myth*

I just wanted to add something about a myth Ive seen on this forum that I can conclusively say is not true based on my experience. It's the notion that with the CAT testing, when the test completes, if you discover you got the last question wrong you failed. 

This seems logical, but when taking my test I got what seemed like an easy question, the first choice seemed to fit and since I was trying to pick up the pace and not waste too much time on easy ones(since most of them were NOT easy) I clicked next. JUST as I clicked next my eye caught the last choice and I thought oh Sh*t THAT was the answer, but too late. So of course the test shut down immediately after that, question 70. 

I looked it up when I got home and sure enough there was no doubt I got the last question wrong. Based on what I'd read here I thought for sure I failed. 
A day later I got the results and to my surprise I passed. 

So whats the moral of the story? 1) Make sure you read and consider every choice before picking one, no matter how obvious it seems and 2) If you're pretty sure you got the last question wrong, dont worry about it, It apparently means nothing on whether you passed or failed.


----------



## Trauma Chaser (Mar 28, 2010)

skyemt said:


> seriously,
> 
> in my class, we weren't allowed the state sheets for practical, or banks of test questions until the class was finished, and we were signed off to take the test.
> their philosophy was to test us on the concepts and critical thinking. if we passed their way, the exam would not be a problem.  and it wasn't.  all in our class passed, and we had the highest avg score in the state.
> ...



LOL - Seriously, if you have a lot of trouble passing the tests you may want to reconsider your career choice. This isn't the type of class you can treat like a high school algebra class. You can't just bs your way though it and barely pass. You have to know your s_it! peoples lifes depend on you. I sure wouldn't want someone coming to my house when im having a heart attack that passes the class with a 70% and took the certification test 3 times before it was passed. You have to enjoy the process of learning and enjoy what you do. If not I wouldn't bother continuing. I laugh so hard when people take classes like an EMT-B certification and the are either right out of high school or think they can just show up for class and pass without puting and effort or work into it. Then when they find out they are failing or not knowing the material, they bi_ch that the class is to hard or the instructor sucks. Like I said YOU HAVE TO KNOW YOUR SH_T when it comes to pre-hospital care and treatment. If you can't handle that, try Mcdonalds.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 8, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Really, what does one expect from an half-arse course?
> 
> Anyone that takes an accelerated course which is half arse, can assume to have the same results.



Here in Maine, I think the minimum standard for the class is 120 hours, I am not sure but I think so.

Our class is 220 hours. We use the Brady Book, but also were given EMT Achieve logins for the practice tests. I read the AAOS book on my own, and did the AAOS workbook along with the brady.

And... I still worry about the test. I take my IPE's on May 22nd, and hopefuly the NREMT exam the following week. I have already completed all practicals at least once in class.

It sucks sometimes, to have such a hard class, but I will be grateful come exam time I suspect.


----------



## LanCo EMT (Apr 15, 2010)

I apologize for any questions that may have already been answered, but I certainly do not feel like reading through all 11 pages of this thread. 

I just made my profile on the National Registration site. Is there a class I must take in order to take my NR test? I am a certified EMT-b currently. 

Again, sorry for the noobish questions, but I'm not sure where else to find the info. Thank you.


----------



## Focallength (May 17, 2010)

*NREMT patches/stickers?*

wrong thread sorry


----------



## Yenko24 (May 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, new-ish to the forums, been pretty much reading over everyone's input and experiences. I took the EMT-B and took NREMT about 4 years before the computerized testing. Took the class not knowing what I wanted to do so when I didn't pass I kinda went on with my day to day life. Well things are starting to pick up for me so I decided to retake the EMT course and am studying for NREMT's.

First thing I have to say, the computerized testing seems easier than written based; dealing with the repetitive task of penciling in your answer while looking at 1000+ words in front of you can be stressful. Yeah, it might not seem like a big deal but I know most of ya'll are stressing as is, so whatever helps. Not to mention this format gives out a HIGHER based passing percentage. (I was never a great tester, so seeing something or than a scantron is helpful)

I've had some terrific instructors in fact one who wrote my EMT book. All I have to say is yes, take the test right when you finish the course. Like a few people have said, you really have to know this material, and no it's not impossible, you can do this! Just get you your butt, put the social life on hold for a bit and really, really study those chapters. Write down your notes, a lot. I can't tell you how helpful it has been on me.

As for the Practical Exams and books, yes they are helpful. Just remember you're not LEARNING material from these, they are just a way to make you think in a possible scenario. Never memorize the questions, just know what treatment/equipment needed for that particular situation and move on. I would recommend at least picking one up to get the feel of things.


Really think about how you're preparing yourself for this exam. Be sure to ask for help, people would love to help you. Think how amazing they would feel if they knew you passed with their help. I know some of ya'll have had some unsuccessful attempts, but keep at it. Just think down the road you'll look back at this point and laugh.

Keep your head up, and remember;

"What would benefit the patient the most? What's the first, or next step, I need to take in this situation. Are you protecting yourself before anything else?"

Robert.
(Phew long intro/breakdown, sorry)


----------



## Eydawn (May 26, 2010)

LanCo EMT said:


> I apologize for any questions that may have already been answered, but I certainly do not feel like reading through all 11 pages of this thread.
> 
> I just made my profile on the National Registration site. Is there a class I must take in order to take my NR test? I am a certified EMT-b currently.
> 
> Again, sorry for the noobish questions, but I'm not sure where else to find the info. Thank you.



You need to get an Authorization To Test letter (ATT) from someone. You might try, since you're already state certified, talking to an instructor from one of the local education programs and see if they'd be willing to sign off and give you that ATT. You may have to take a refresher in order for them to be willing to do that. 

Long story short- contact the local EMS program and see what they say... 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## farmallm (May 27, 2010)

I took my EMT B national registry test a year ago and we used the Brady book and just from what I have heard is that the brady is the book to study. It comes with a CD with questions over each chapter and if you can pass those you will be fine everyone in our class got shut off from 70 to 85 questions in and all passed. And as others have said it does go by different levels and it will gear towards your knowledge of the book. I myself had a lot of airway, and assessment questions and my husband had a lot of OBGYN questions I hope this may help.


----------



## SR17 (Aug 15, 2010)

As some said before on here, I took the advice and studied the Brady green book. I also used the EMT achieve by Pearson Hall, one of the best ones out there in my opinion. I also tried the EMT-National-Training.com, and it was head and shoulders above that.

EMT Prep is a decent one too. Anyway, it is a passable test, just be prepared, it took me three times, and the third time I passed, and not only passed, but killed it.

Good luck.


----------



## sirkhctiw (Sep 9, 2010)

I got my book back out and scanned through all the important stuff. I passed the first time, but it was tough I left thinking I had failed and was looking at re-test dates.


----------



## thenuke1 (Sep 18, 2010)

any one tried  http://emtprep.com/ ? 

im on my third attempt and really want to pass it this time...

im studying straight from the EMTB NSC & my Pre hospital Emergency Care book...


----------



## O2BAMedic (Oct 8, 2010)

*Try this one*

I tried Paramedic Review.  It was an app for my iPhone.  It was like only $4.99.  The questions were tough and sound like they were a lot like what everyone says the registry is like.  I'll know soon.

I actually wish there were more questions.  But for 4.99 it was one big test and well worth it.  The rationals were really helpful in explaining the answers.

http://itunes.com/apps/paramedicreview


----------



## thenuke1 (Oct 20, 2010)

going for my 3rd attempt ...

using the NHTSA.

Question is when i read that should i have my book with me to look up stuff or is the NHTSA good enough ?

Money is very tight so i cant sign up for those websites that charge.

also using emtb.com and my prehall kit online account that came with my prehospital book


----------



## danlimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

*NREMT Study*



thenuke1 said:


> going for my 3rd attempt ...
> 
> using the NHTSA.
> 
> ...



Studying facts (like the NHTSA outlines and the facts in the book) isn't enough for the NREMT because the NREMT never asks straight facts.  They always put things in context.  Rather than asking normal respiratory rates they give you a scenario with a patient and you have to decide between respiratory distress or failure--or adequate vs inadequate breathing.

Therefore you should study scenario-based questions whether they are multiple choice or short answer.  Look for themes in the question.  Try to determine what they are looking for.  I am sure your book has them in the review section or throughout the chapter.

Also, study diagnostically.  If you take a practice exam look for areas you did the best/worst on and adjust your study based on that.

It sounds like you used Prehospital Emergency Care.  Joe Mistovich (your author) and I did a podcast on preparing for the NREMT.  You can listen to it at: http://emtreview.com/podcast  It explains the concepts I am talking about.

Good luck.


----------



## thenuke1 (Oct 21, 2010)

danlimmer said:


> Studying facts (like the NHTSA outlines and the facts in the book) isn't enough for the NREMT because the NREMT never asks straight facts.  They always put things in context.  Rather than asking normal respiratory rates they give you a scenario with a patient and you have to decide between respiratory distress or failure--or adequate vs inadequate breathing.
> 
> Therefore you should study scenario-based questions whether they are multiple choice or short answer.  Look for themes in the question.  Try to determine what they are looking for.  I am sure your book has them in the review section or throughout the chapter.
> 
> ...



ill take a listen thanks man


----------



## thenuke1 (Oct 21, 2010)

*ANNOUNCEMENT !*

if anyone would like to split the cost for using http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php for the 1 month fee let me know ! EMT-B 

im thinking 3 or 4 people which would make the cost of each person $13.33 or 10 bucks

let me know we can handle the payment Via paypal ...

i would like to take the test early or Mid Nov.


----------



## MDewell (Dec 3, 2010)

I took my test yesterday and after shutting off at question 80, the results appeared a day later on my screen confirmed my scares...

"With regret, we must report that you have failed..."

So now I'm trying to find flashcards, ect, to help me try again in a few weeks. Most of my questions were on those "what would you do next" kinda things, while others were a bit too deep for me to even think about at this time.

But, I'm makin flash cards, which will actually help me study too!


----------



## O2BAMedic (Dec 3, 2010)

*Free questions and tips*

I found this one today.  You can get free questions and tips in your email.  The first question was pretty good.  They are giving away aps if you have an iPhone.

http://emtreview.us2.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=d2f3344fee83a0d2e835be60a&id=09e3c772b1


----------



## LividityX (Dec 16, 2010)

Just passed NREMT Basic today at question #70

It was a long process to passing I came here last night and did some of the online quizzes and thought I would provide what helped me pass. BTW getting the last question right theory worked for me.

First and foremost...studying your book and knowing your material. I had AAOS 10th edition.

http://emt.emszone.com/ helped me out a bunch! this is a special thing that comes along with the 10th edition AAOS book and a review manual.

Just thought I would provide those information and continue studies to pass the test I know how it feels to fail, just get on your feet and keep on trucking.


----------



## Symbolic (Dec 21, 2010)

I also passed at 70. 

I used the AAOS 10th edition, the green JB NREMT test prep and the JB online test prep. Just an FYI the green NREMT test prep book that is often offered with the AAOS 10th edition, has the exact same questions as the JB online test prep, only It offers a larger test bank of questions. 

Some of the stuff I encountered. 

I would be sure your comfortable with the rule of nines for both adults and pediatrics and know how to treat burns, know which oxygen delivery device yields the highest tidal volume (mouth to mask) and which device provides the highest concentration of O2 (Two Person BVM with supp. oxygen). Be sure your comfortable with the steps of CPR for infants and adults, as well as how to properly operate the AED. You will likely get a question that asks you what to do after the AED advises a shock, or says "No shock advised" or asks you what to do next in the process. Know how to differentiate between a patient who's experiencing an allergic reaction and one who is not. Know the physiologic effects Narcotics (heroin, Oxycontin, etc) as well as aspirin, etc, have on the body. Know how to distinguish hyperglycemia from hypoglycemia. Know the difference between angina, AMI and CHF. Know the different respiratory problems, COPD, Emphysema, etc. Know the proper way to control bleeding, etc. Re-read the chapter on Obstetrics and Neonatal care multiple times until you have it on lock down, know the different stages of pregnancy and complications that can arise. 

Spend less time studying the trivial stuff like the chambers of the heart, mnemonics beyond sample, etc. I didn't encounter any questions on APGAR, or the GCS. Not to say there aren't any out there though.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Dre (Jan 3, 2011)

Read the answers, then read the questions... Read the answers again and get rid of the two that doesn't work, if you haven't already. Read the question again, if you are unsure and pick from the two you have left. Just remember the order of how you would do patient care. If it has passed a step, it's most likely asking about the next step. Take a deep breath and stay focused!

I know I am years late with this. I hope the next person that reads this will understand.


----------



## code3suby (Jan 4, 2011)

I have my test scheduled for the 14th of this month in SF, and you guys are helping out quite a bit thanks for the information!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2011)

nothing i used to study was even close to how the national test was. all i can say is most of the time if it asks what you would do next, go back to the initial assessment. most of my questions were asking me to diagnose a medical problem/condition which EMT's do not diagnose. just go back through your book and good luck.


----------



## Texas Blackbird (Jan 7, 2011)

*No Easy Way*

At least I couldn't find one. I bought two study guides. One was pretty decent, but a little too easy. The other was edited by doctors, and it showed. I felt like I was studying for my MD, not EMT. Believe it or not, there are questions that a Dr. will answer differently from a Paramedic, because the Dr. does not know how we process patients in the field. 

Anyway, I found there are two types of material you have to study:

1) Book stuff: The layout of the heart, the signs of a diabetic emergency or stroke, etc.

2) The scenarios

IMO, there is no way around the book stuff other than to read and become very familiar with it. Notice I didn't say "memorize" because who can memorize all of that in a short amount of time? Impossible!

My class was kind enough to wait a good 3 months after the class before scheduling my clinicals, so when it was time for my test, I was less than fresh. I crammed for 72 hours straight, reading through my whole book in that 3 days (well most of it) and taking the practice tests in between sessions. 

As for the scenarios, you have to break it down: 1 Trauma and 2 Medical. Go to step 2: mental status then step 3 based on the results of number 2, etc. You need to memorize the procedure. For each step along the way, there is only one right action. There are always priorities. I swear, I think if you just concentrate on airway, you will get 80% of the test right. 

I am exaggerating, but you get the point. It always comes down to those basics, ABCs, then whatever the chart says you do. *Memorize the method*. You find a victim with significant MOI, what is the first thing you do? What always follows that, and the next thing, etc. 

To me, the only questions that are really hard are the prioritization questions. I realize there is one best answer, but no matter how you do it, there is always too much room for interpretation. For instance, do you transport the person who fell 15' or the lady with the compound femur fracture thats swollen to hell and gone? If you picked the lady with the femur you're wrong, though that is what I picked. IMO, she could be going into shock and die, whereas the fall from 15' could have a broken ankle. Oh well.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 7, 2011)

I took it on the 6th this month, got my results today......And I was 100% sure I bombed it, walking out. Slept about 1.2 hours over last night. I had prepared myself, my wife, and my family for failure. I clicked on the web site and to my amazement there was a certification number and expiration date. Holy BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, BEEP, I PASSED. I truly was sure I blew it. for the record I was stopped in the upper 70's on question count. For all those who want any advice on the actual questions (look up particular illnesss' on wikolpedia) I spent all last night going over questions I knew I missed and their deffinitions were far better than the ones my Brady book provided. They matched word for word to the test diffs' and sign,symptoms. And above all KEEP YOUR LOGIC SIMPLE. Start with the ABC's and work from that. And be carefull ,think all the answers thru. Don't assume anything. If they give circulation, and perfusion status, and then ask what you should do , think for a moment? what's missing? The airway.  Good luck to everybody, and I have felt your pain, its nerve racking, and I hate the questions on the NREMT. They are designed to mess with your mind,,,,,Remember above all KEEP IT SIMPLE.


----------



## Zdaddy (Jan 11, 2011)

*NREMT-B study guides...*

Has anyone used the Yellow, EMT basic exams study guide book? By Mometrix media? Im using it now to study for my NREMT-B and was wondering if this is a good book..It doesnt go into much detail test the test does. Ive used others books inthe past and did not pass. thanks

Zee


----------



## Indyprostreet (Jan 30, 2011)

*Testing*

I went into the National test 1 month after completeing the State EMT test. I thought I was ready, I wasn't. I got stressed out after almost getting strip searched to go into the testing area. And then I just tanked the test. I ended up with senarios I was unfamiliar with. I will be better prepaired if I ever decide to test again.:unsure:


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 31, 2011)

Belive this or not, I am thankful I wasn't on this site before I took my NREMT. Otherwise I would have pulled all my hair out stressing over "Other peoples stress". :unsure:


----------



## Cfii512 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Passed!!! *

I PASSED!

Used a JBLearning website online test prep subscription.  I felt the simulation questions were very realistic an helpful.  Explanations were outstanding and very helpful.  The one thing I would like added to the simulations would be citation of the references, with even more explanation.  It was the best prep I found

www_jblearning_com/catalog/9780763757830/

Cfii512


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Taking my National Registry test on Friday.  Hope I pass!


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 18, 2011)

Taking mine on Sat.  Trying my best to absorb every detail of information i can before Saturday


----------



## byoung57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no financial interest in this book, but "Success For The EMT Basic" is the only study resource I recommend for my students.  It structures their questions similar to NREMT.

Bill


----------



## punisher186 (Feb 20, 2011)

byoung57 said:


> I have no financial interest in this book, but "Success For The EMT Basic" is the only study resource I recommend for my students.  It structures their questions similar to NREMT.
> 
> Bill



I actually used the same book, it really helped me out.


----------



## Chap (Feb 23, 2011)

*EMT-B exam*

I just took the exam, and despite taking 1 face/face class, which i did quite well in, then jblearning online, which was good, and a 1 week refresher course....I'm pretty sure I didn't pass.  I had several questions over material that was never MENTIONED in any of the courses.  I remember a few of the questions, and went back to the EMT book we used, "Emergency Care and Transportation..." and the question was never addressed in the book....it had to do with an ambulance being taken out of service. No where does it mention that in the text, just a definition of an ambulance, what most would have and a statement "each state establishes its own standards....but most used federal specs....." but it doesn't say what the specs ARE.  No doubt I missed that question....


----------



## mcdonl (Mar 2, 2011)

*Been there done that*



> I'm pretty sure I didn't pass. I had several questions over material that was never MENTIONED in any of the courses



That may just mean that the adaptive testing processes needed to pull questions from the level above yours to see where your learning curve ends.

My understanding is they start off easy, get harder and harder until you start missing some questions then it backs down and finds your "average" zone and compares that to the national standards....

You may have done what I did and just answered "too many" right.

How many questions did you get through?


----------



## shanederosier (Mar 8, 2011)

I used flash card it really helped me specially if you study your weak areas. Re read the sections that u were weak at then make flash cards and go with your gut feeling dont second guess yourself on your answers. The test is designed so you second guess yourself. Good luck


----------



## medic2ff (Mar 8, 2011)

google  emt national training       its worth the money trust me


----------



## Sizzlator (Mar 11, 2011)

*Didn't see this one*

I didn't see this one in the suggestion box, but try www.emt-national-training.com  It really kicks butt and not only tells you what you got wrong, but the rational behind it.


----------



## Cfii512 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Practice, Practice, Practice*

Just completed the Psycho-Motor portion hours ago.  Test coordinator tells me I was successful.  I am now waiting eagerly for confirmation from the NREMT. 

Best advice is to know your stuff, and do not freak out at the boards.  If you make a mistake, identify it right away, and explain how you would have done it correctly.

You may get a test proctor who will understand you know your stuff.  Nerves almost sunk me.  When I caught my mistake, I explained what I should have done, and how to correct the problem.

I was told I passed by the site admin.

Good luck all.  Remember, Keep Your Cool.


----------



## *MX-EMT (Mar 21, 2011)

*Nremt success!!!!!*

Emt achieve. Its like 26 bucks. Comes with National Registry practice tests and breaks down each catagory. Best investment I have ever bought. Go to emtachieve.com and buy it if you are having trouble passing your registry. Im sure im not the only one who used this. I just wish someone had told me about it before the 1st 2x i took my registry. Woulda saved me $140!!


----------



## Kou7793 (Apr 13, 2011)

which are the best materials? it seems like that last few posts are people promoting their own products (by recent join date/post count at least)


----------



## adidasonmyfeat (Apr 29, 2011)

*h1*

I just took the test and passed with 68 test questions.  Purchase the jones and bartlett test prep for emt basic.  That test is retarded.  If you have any real life experience with this stuff it just messes you up.  I dont know who came up with the test questions but alot of them are ridiculous.


----------



## firetender (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hard to tell*



Kou7793 said:


> which are the best materials? it seems like that last few posts are people promoting their own products (by recent join date/post count at least)



The info may still be usable. We'll be watching.


----------



## boombox (Apr 29, 2011)

well im using the 1400 page brady book and reading it cover to cover. in class we discuss the tools and how to use them then our labs are scenario based. i also keep an eye on the scenerio section of forums to keep testing and learning new stuff.


----------



## *MX-EMT (May 6, 2011)

*Want to pass the nremt?*

EMT ACHIEVE! Guaranteed pass! Just take every practice test and quiz and you will smoke the nremt! Its like 28 bucks and tatally worth it. Just go to google and type in Emt Achieve.


----------



## glock22brent (May 17, 2011)

this is a repost i  put in the other section but figured it might help...

for those lo'oking for help on what the exam covers, be sure to study the basics! CPR, Airway, and Cardiovascular were hit hard on mine. However, I have heard there is a database of over 10,000 questions and it seems that every person gets different categories at random.

The best thing I could tell you to do is to review all the topics in your book that were covered thoroughly and seemed to repeat throughout the book. They were repeated for a reason. Our class used the book written by Henry and was titled "EMT-Prehospital Care"

I also used a review book by Learning Express. I found it useful for the most part, however if youre looking for a book that gives the exact same questions of the test you wont find them in there. The review book just really helped me focus on what I forgot throughout the semester. 

Finally, all I can say is be sure to review CPR because while it may seem like that is the easiest part, you will likely have forgotten a lot of it by the time you take the test. And, as a basic, this is one of the most important skills you will likely ever need in the field.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob5239 (Jun 28, 2011)

I took my test saturday and 70 questions with 50 minutes left..I thought it was easy and left pretty confident..Read the braddy book and barrons study guide and kaplon study book..Checked on Monday and i FAILED!! idk mabye they want the wronger of the two answers i only passed ambulance opperations WTF?:sad:


----------



## boombox (Jun 28, 2011)

well, to be honest I read the brady book, and glanced at the Kaplan study guide. I took the test, had 120 questions with about 45 minutes left and passed. Just got all my registry and state cards in. I cant verify or demean any of the paid study aid systems as i did not use any however I do say study your butt off. You can never know to much. Good Luck All!!!!


----------



## colorado207 (Jul 22, 2011)

Trauma Chaser said:


> LOL - Seriously, if you have a lot of trouble passing the tests you may want to reconsider your career choice. This isn't the type of class you can treat like a high school algebra class. You can't just bs your way though it and barely pass. You have to know your s_it! peoples lifes depend on you. I sure wouldn't want someone coming to my house when im having a heart attack that passes the class with a 70% and took the certification test 3 times before it was passed. You have to enjoy the process of learning and enjoy what you do. If not I wouldn't bother continuing. I laugh so hard when people take classes like an EMT-B certification and the are either right out of high school or think they can just show up for class and pass without puting and effort or work into it. Then when they find out they are failing or not knowing the material, they bi_ch that the class is to hard or the instructor sucks. Like I said YOU HAVE TO KNOW YOUR SH_T when it comes to pre-hospital care and treatment. If you can't handle that, try Mcdonalds.



amen. and how about '*read the book and truly make an effort to understand what you are reading*.'   period. It's not as if the book is useless, and has no real world applications. Personally I took the class very seriously...because I want to have all the information possible at my disposal when I'm in the field and really need it. Also, I appreciated my instructors genuine desire to not to help certify people who don't care enough to really learn the material, and just want to pass the class for the certification. 
Anyway, less emphasis on memorization, more on really understanding what is happening physiologically and why. Start on the cellular level and work up.


----------



## somethingtograsp (Sep 7, 2011)

*Took emt-b today*

Today I took the National test for EMT-basic today, and what I noticed is tht it really picked out my weakness which was a lot of cardiac questions. Thts the one I most struggle in and it was almost all cardiac, hardly no scenerios. It stopped me at 70 questions, so I hope tht is a good sign. I dont feel real good about it, but maybe thts just me thinking about all the cardiac ques I recieved. I will prob find out in the morning whether i passed or failed.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 7, 2011)

somethingtograsp said:


> Today I took the National test for EMT-basic today, and what I noticed is tht it really picked out my weakness which was a lot of cardiac questions. Thts the one I most struggle in and it was almost all cardiac, hardly no scenerios. It stopped me at 70 questions, so I hope tht is a good sign. I dont feel real good about it, but maybe thts just me thinking about all the cardiac ques I recieved. I will prob find out in the morning whether i passed or failed.



That's part of what the computer adaptive testing does, if it sees proficiency in a certain area, then it reduces the number of questions regarding that topic. However, if it sees you struggling in the a certain topic, it produces more of those types of questions, at least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## boombox (Sep 7, 2011)

in a sense i feel a lil bad for the kids right out of high school. Because they really dont take it seriously. They dont have the real world experiences that can truly help you put it all together. Some of the local township stations are so low on ppl that they are hiring straight from high school and offering to pay for the cert classes. And even if they pass, what will they do when they are getting covered in some teenagers blood thats screaming in pain after being hit by the drunk driver and is missing half a leg? Im not saying they will all fail, but i do think its a bit lame to get them stuck in a education payment contract before they really know whats going on.


----------



## EMT trainee (Sep 16, 2011)

*need help trying to study for emtb practicals*

hi all havent been on lately here but missed out by a pt on 2 exams when i should have passed the exams as i said to examiner what i went down on and just want to make sure i will pass 2nd time round, i know i can do it but to go and see the paper and know i was that close to passing and i did all the correct sceanairos and steps i didnt get the marks that i needed to pass so frustrating. any help would be much apreciated thanks all


----------



## Hosedragger (Sep 18, 2011)

*Help!!!!*

Okay heres the deal.. Ive tested 4 times and STILL fail the basic registry, some of it has to do with the fact that I work in the ER as a tech, so the hospital setting and the field setting somewhat get me confused, So I pick up several shifts on the ambulance to get  more familiar with the field setting, and  have taken about every practice exam you could thing of, I pass all my practices with averaging around 90's. But come time for the NREMT I screw up. this last time I took it It shut me off at 120 questions. If anyone could give me some helpful tips or SOMETHING to get through this nerve racking test, Id REALLY appreciate it! Thanks again. 


Hosedragger


----------



## Anjel (Sep 18, 2011)

I worked in a peds office. Never on an ambulance. Went in sick as a dog. Passed first try. You either know it or you dont.

Its basic stuff. Airway before breathing. Cspine before that. Bleeding last. Its simple stuff. 

What areas do you fail?


----------



## ssorrin (Sep 29, 2011)

*studying for nremt*

i am an awful test taker.  had 0 problems passing the skills practicals but failed the written test on my first try.  i am thinking about trying to use EMTPrep .com .  does anyone feedback on this?


----------



## Bigguy50 (Oct 8, 2011)

I did pass on my second try before question 82.My advice would be to not only study but learn.All the different practice tests from the internet were helpful and i did take lots.The 9th edition Prehospital care by Bradybooks was very helpful and my primary study book.
My advice would be to read ever question with each answer choice and eliminate the wrong ones first.I would close my eyes and imagine each answer....was a tough test as it should be.


----------



## kamai.nicole (Dec 1, 2011)

*Second times the charm?*

So I took my NREMT a couple of months ago. Not knowing what I was walking into and being arrogant by not studying, I answered 120 questions before the system shut down. When I left that day I knew I had failed the test and was going to have to take it again. Since then I've busted my *** studying for my next exam. I even went as far as purchasing NREMT testing on different sites, re-reading chapters in which I saw that I didn't do well in and made copies of my (school) workbook and answered the questions all over again. Today I took the NREMT-B test again. I wasn't nervous when I walked in and actually felt a little indifferent about the test when I left. The thing that concerned me though, is that yet again the system shut down at 120 questions. 
I am attempting to not feel as though I've failed again, but the truth is I doh34r: What's even worse is that I feel like a failure because I am not a good test taker to begin with....actually I'm horrible at it. My entire life I've always done well with the my classes and course work. Then I get the test and bomb it without fail. I'm curious though because on the test (NREMT) and I had some of the same questions twice. Which sucks for me because a few of them I wasn't sure about my answer and wondered if the system was trying to say "hey jackass think again". I'm sure that wasn't the case but I feel a little robbed by this. The questions weren't like anything I've taken on my practice test, workbook, or in school for that matter. And some of the questions I felt as though were never covered in the EMT-B book. Now I don't know what to do...I won't know the answer for 24-48 hours and I don't know if I failed or not. I can only wait.h34r: I am in total despair because I doing this, becoming a paramedic and fire fighter is something I was born to do finally and it's going all wrong! :sad:


----------



## KVNY (Dec 3, 2011)

My suggestions are to read the questions carefully and think about what it is that they are asking you.

Think back to your training and the patient assessment. Follow the ABCs

Use a variety of study materials


----------



## Medic2b1623 (Dec 17, 2011)

May I suggest parameducators.com Yes, you are right. The test will adapt itself to your answers. And yes you could have more than one right answer, the object is to pick the very bestest one!! VERY FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## *MX-EMT (Feb 3, 2012)

EMT ACHIEVE. its like 20 buck and its an online national registry prep test with a bunch of dif test and registry prep questions. that and a brady book is all you need to pass. take every test and quiz on that site till you get an 80% or better each time and read all od the bold in your brady book and youll be fine promisse. Worked for me and pass it on to others and it works everytime. good luck! youll get it. took me 3x. discovered the secret on my 2nd time and passed my 3rd.


----------



## KyleG (Feb 3, 2012)

The test is technical, that was my issue going in. just think more no# and steps

also another problem I had on the first few questions was i wasnt thinking national I was thinking county's protocols


----------



## carmbrust50 (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a website/program called something along the lines of jblearning.com. I don't know how much it is because my cousin let me use his account, but that has about 500 questions all broken up into airway, cardiology, ob/ge, operwtions etc. It might be expensive, but I tried a lot of programs and this is the best. Even gives you a final that is electronically similar to the NREMT. Also I saw some questions worded VERY similar to the practice ones I saw. Great program. 98% pass chance.


----------



## forKingandCountry (Mar 13, 2012)

My 2 cents.

I just took the exam (taken as a re-certify by exam) and passed. I had an excellent course and instructors for my class back in 2010 (NOLS W-EMT), they prepared us very well for the registry exam. When I prepared to study for the exam again this spring I went back over my AAOS 9th edition book and read it. As I did, I took specific notes and made sure that I understood what the text said. For instance, S/S in shock can get confusing when you are faced with a question that asks for early signs and doesn't exactly tell you what type of shock it is. They seem like they overlap when you are faced with the test questions. Pick out the S/S, diseases, anatomy, and treatments that you do not know 100% and go over them until you do. Use the EMT-B national standard curriculum to pair up and follow along with you as you go through the chapters. I had two questions (of 70) that were related to helicopters, one of which was not in the section "on helicopters" it was thrown in elsewhere. That makes sense though, cause if you read the most recent newsletter you see where they draw their questions from (a variety of sources). 

When you go over the topics/text and come to something like "tension pneumothorax" don't read over the material like you are expecting to get a question that says: Tension pnuemo is best described as ........... No, it is going to ask you: What is the first (early) sign of tension pneumotohorax? And two (sometimes more) of those answers are gonna look really good. If you KNOW your material then you know what the answer is, period.


----------



## julesdamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

I would suggest taking a test that identifies the objectives you need to study as well as the type and level of questions you are missing.  It's not a matter of studying harder, but studying smarter.  Reading the book from cover-to-cover does little help in identifying what you _need_ to study.  PM me if you need further assistance.


----------



## pitbullkid (Apr 25, 2012)

julesdamedic said:


> I would suggest taking a test that identifies the objectives you need to study as well as the type and level of questions you are missing.  It's not a matter of studying harder, but studying smarter.  Reading the book from cover-to-cover does little help in identifying what you _need_ to study.  PM me if you need further assistance.



Hey,

I saw your recent post and was wondering if you can further elaborate your statement. I failed the first time and I felt as if i did well but obviously didnt. 

I would PM you but it wont let me


----------



## julesdamedic (Apr 25, 2012)

Pitbullkid,

I just sent you a PM with further details.  Let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## EMSpursuit (May 2, 2012)

Buying a study guide book worked for me.  My advice would be don't read to in depth into the question.  Just answer common sense ABCs order.


----------



## EMSANTHEM (May 2, 2012)

i passed my written the first time no probelm and all i did was study of the book from class and mostly using EMTB.com great website


----------



## astoeckel (May 23, 2012)

*Just a question or two?*

I was told that there was a time limit and that also if they know your passing or failing theyll shut off the monitors. A emt once told me that they way to know if your passing or failing is that if the questions get harder your doing well and if they get easier your doing bad. Does anyone know if thats true. And can someone tell me all the things they ask you to do on test day?


----------



## cheermom78 (Jun 29, 2012)

I just took my test for the first time on may 25 and they sent me a letter breaking down what i needed to study by section, (cardiac/respiration,etc) then it told me if i nearly passed, passed, or below passing. I didn't get a # grade. I knew that afternoon I had failed. big let down for me. I'll try again in August. 
I had 135 minutes to take the test.


----------



## Jdm (Aug 19, 2012)

*Whats better to prepare for the NREMT*

Hi i recently passed my emtb course and i attempted the nremt twicefailed both times and im motivated to pass it im good at test taking but when it comes down to reading/ studying out of a book i cant focus or sit still aka... Reading isnt my thing i have my class book and the kaplan college fourth edition its cool but dosent seem useful realy need some tips on a good good book (if it comes down to reading) and tips on how i should study, im gonna try the free practice test and see how that goes plz if u have any tips let me know motivated to be in the ems world thnx


----------



## MrJones (Aug 19, 2012)

It all comes down to this - You will walk out feeling absolutely sure that you failed, but if you know the material at an appropriate level you will pass. If you don't, you won't. It's that simple. No tricks. No gimmicks. No nothing aside from knowing what you're supposed to know in order to be an acceptably competent rookie EMT. 

So my recommendation to all of you who are worrying about passing the test is that you spend more time studying and reviewing, and less time worrying about how much time you have to test or how many questions you'll answer before the test ends or whatever other distractions you're worried about.


----------



## Youngin (Aug 19, 2012)

I re-test for my written tomorrow, and I've been taking JBLearning's Test Prep practice final exam's all day, scoring anywhere from 85-95%. Does anyone know if there's some percent you need in each section of the NREMT written to pass?

Just trying to figure out whether or not I should be worried that I'll pass. >.<


----------



## Gray970 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think that you have to score at least a 70% in every area.  Not positive on that.  Here it's on computer and for the study guide I used if you didn't score at least a 70% it recommended remedial work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 24, 2012)

There's no "percentage" for passing the computer adaptive test. When you successfully demonstrate competence in a area, you pass that section. If you start getting questions like "how many lungs does a normal person have", you either passed everything or you should reevaluate your decision to work in EMS. 

If you're passing JB Learning with a 90% in every section, and you understand WHY your answer is correct, you should be ok. As long as you're not just memorizing answers.


----------



## firedad31 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cincy53 said:


> I went into the test feeling pretty good about the class I passed and everything else. I didn't freak myself out on studying so hard that I got aggrivated. Well, I noticed I had a lot of questions pertaining to patient scenarios with my answers being what would I do next in terms of using a BVM or 15 LPM via NRB. I got booted at number 123 I beleive. I didn't feel too good about the test.
> 
> So I get to work this morning and check the website, and there it is. FAILED. So Now I'm wondering, did I not study enough? I'm a pretty good test taker and I used the KAPLAN book a lot, but I noticed that the book was very very easy. I've been searching the forums for other study materials besides the tons of notes I have. I hear the BRADY books are good to use. But all in all I have been bummed the whole day b/c I was hoping to knock this one out of the park on the first try. Any advice? Thanks!


There are commercial companies out there that have tests and the like to use. FISDAP.net is one program and there are others out there.


----------



## apm819 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have taken the test twice failing both times. I feel like I know the material and I know that I am not a very good test taker. I have extreme test anxiety and I have studied and asked all the questions I know to ask. Does anyone have any suggestions as to any books or websites that are good to study?? Im the only one from my class that hasnt passed. I feel like a failure. :sad:

Thanks


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 3, 2012)

Xanax or Catapress before the test, I know of quite a few students who were horrible stressed out test takers that it works great for.

Guess i should say take some to see how you react to them before taking them on test day though, talk to your MD


----------



## Gray970 (Sep 3, 2012)

If you know the material then you can do it.  I think that you are psychin yourself out.  Mind over matter.  It sounds silly but remember to breathe, relax, and you'll do fine.


----------



## codethree (Sep 3, 2012)

Read every question twice! I did not pass my first time because I was to confident. I redid the test and went way slower, then I passed. Think through the question . The test is not a race.


----------



## codethree (Sep 5, 2012)

www.emtprep.com helped me out a lot.


----------



## Nicole (Sep 10, 2012)

Cincy53 said:


> I hear the BRADY books are good to use.


I am currently enrolled in the EMT-B course and am so far very happy with the Brady books!  The text book is very informative but easy to read and presents the material in a way that is quick and easy for me to take notes.  The 12th edition of Emergency Care came with a study book, a workbook, a complete review, a booklet about BLS, an online access code (good for twelve months) for online test practice, and some other access code for onlinee which I assume is the version of the book online or something.   

Anyway, I'm getting the information down fairly well right now.  I'm sure that could change because it is still very early on in the course, and you yourself said you did well in the class but failed the NERMT itself. But so far I definitely am a fan of the Brady books...

I am going to study my butt off, though!  I truly aspire to be an EMT.


----------



## clc343 (Sep 11, 2012)

i feel your pain i have failed it to 2 times and i am freaking out i wont pass it again and idk what to do or study any more i am scared to take it one  more time


----------



## Ally (Oct 4, 2012)

Ugh, hubby took it again today.  Less then 80 questions, felt great - big ole' fail.  I feel like his fail is my fail, I can't keep asking him practice questions and anatomy drills - I'm going to throw up.  But, for the next 15 days we'll be working on more material and hopefully 3 is the charm....


----------



## Coleoneps (Oct 5, 2012)

Did it show him what he passed and near passed it?


----------



## HelloThere1994 (Oct 11, 2012)

Having serious problems passing the test. 2nd time i failed. one more before a refresher course. what to do, i'm going to be a nervous wreck.


----------



## clc343 (Oct 16, 2012)

HelloThere1994 said:


> Having serious problems passing the test. 2nd time i failed. one more before a refresher course. what to do, i'm going to be a nervous wreck.



yes i know what you mean i am in the same boat as you are i am freaking out ha


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Purchase the JBLearning EMT Test Prep. Pay attention to your scores and then brush up on that stuff through a book or something. After I used JBLearning I found the EMT B test to be quite easy. You just need to eliminate the two non possible answers. Then I selected what was most logical.


----------



## 9D4 (Nov 21, 2012)

Refino827 said:


> Purchase the JBLearning EMT Test Prep. Pay attention to your scores and then brush up on that stuff through a book or something. After I used JBLearning I found the EMT B test to be quite easy. You just need to eliminate the two non possible answers. Then I selected what was most logical.


Would you say JB is harder/ easier than the NR? My whole class was based on JB, online workbook and tests created by JB. So, far my lowest grade has been an 84 (on medical- 150 question test). I've heard a few people say JB is harder than the registry, just would like another opinion  haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2012)

Neither is "harder". The questions aren't difficult, they just expect you can think through a scenario and JB helps with that process. If you just want to memorize answers, beither JB Test prep or any other test prep, won't be any help on the NR.


----------



## Ally (Nov 25, 2012)

Coleoneps said:


> Did it show him what he passed and near passed it?


Yup and I'm embarrassed to say he did worst on the 2nd attempt then the 1st. :sad:

Retesting tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Ally (Nov 26, 2012)

84 questions, and finally passed!! 3rd time was the charm


----------



## dcolbert3 (Dec 8, 2012)

JBLearning.com program! Very helpful!


----------



## shackney07 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Florida*

I live in Florida and recently graduated from an EMT-B program. I also didnt pass the first time for the written (Florida doesnt require practical). I used the Kaplan book and found it to be too easy as well, not to mention my NREMT test had questions that weren't even in our scope of practice such as insulin injections. I then consulted with my instructors from the program and found many tools to help me. There is a website called emtprep.com it has mutliple quizzes broken down by category like the NREMT letter gives you. It also has a practice NREMT Test. I then went to Barnes and Noble and bought the EMT Flip Guide which is published by the AAOS. Because I rented my textbook while in the program I didnt have a textbook to study from for the test and so I looked and they had changed the book. I bought the new textbook which is also published by AAOS. Hopefully with all these guides it will help pass the 2nd time! Good luck!


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

shackney07 said:


> I live in Florida and recently graduated from an EMT-B program. I also didnt pass the first time for the written (Florida doesnt require practical). I used the Kaplan book and found it to be too easy as well, not to mention my NREMT test had questions that weren't even in our scope of practice such as insulin injections. I then consulted with my instructors from the program and found many tools to help me. There is a website called emtprep.com it has mutliple quizzes broken down by category like the NREMT letter gives you. It also has a practice NREMT Test. I then went to Barnes and Noble and bought the EMT Flip Guide which is published by the AAOS. Because I rented my textbook while in the program I didnt have a textbook to study from for the test and so I looked and they had changed the book. I bought the new textbook which is also published by AAOS. Hopefully with all these guides it will help pass the 2nd time! Good luck!



Im live in FL as well.. used Kaplan books to study & they were basically useless.. My NREMT had ALS based questions also containing medication administration Qs. Goodluck on your next attempt. Hope it goes well.


----------



## shackney07 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! You too! Yes Kaplan book was a waste of money. I dont know why ALS questions were on it if it was "out of our scope of practice". I thought that we were "non-invasive". It would have been one thing if the multiple choice gave you "none of the above" but there wasn't anything like that! Crazy! Good luck to you!


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

shackney07 said:


> Thanks! You too! Yes Kaplan book was a waste of money. I dont know why ALS questions were on it if it was "out of our scope of practice". I thought that we were "non-invasive". It would have been one thing if the multiple choice gave you "none of the above" but there wasn't anything like that! Crazy! Good luck to you!



Thanks.. I actually passed it on my first attempt.. Working in a critical care setting for 6+ years has helped me tremendously.. I start paramedic on wednesday, hoping my knowledge will come in handy there too


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jan 3, 2013)

I justcread the summary of each vhapter. also, read tge scenarios, u wouldnt give meds without knowing the exact cause, chest pain and trouble breathing? calm pt down.


Sent from Android Browser


----------



## Mindy2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

I take my National test on Wednesday scared to death . I only have. Been studying from my class book Jb learning hopefully ill be prepared!


----------



## ardsranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Mindy2003 said:


> I take my National test on Wednesday scared to death . I only have. Been studying from my class book Jb learning hopefully ill be prepared!



Thats a very good book
just relax and take it
What I do on test is take a "blank sheet" of paper in my testing sites area its a small white board.

put 

A   B   C    D
X   -   -     X

X Means not right 
- means possible on every question your not sure of

or 
A   B  C  D
-   X   -   -
READ EVERY ANSWER.
it will help you make sure you don't miss a question with
EXCEPT ( or NOT) ..... and BY just reading the first answer and get the question wrong.

simple test taking skills like that will help alot on test


----------



## JBenitez (Feb 26, 2013)

*Help!!!*

I have taken the NREMT-B for the 5th time today for I have failed the last 4. I passed the EMT-B course with an A, but can't seem to pass the NREMT-B. I have put in countless hours of studying and have taken numerous practice test, and I seem to do fine but I have this strong feeling I did not pass the 5th NREMT-B CBT test. Any suggestions or advice will be appreciated, as I need all the help I can get. :sad:


----------



## Woodstuck (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nremt*

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhh NREMT I passed after about 25 minutes! I was told if it cuts off quick, it could turn out good or bad! I was happy it went good for me! To all those taking it study air way I have heard many are getting hung up on this! Good luck all of you! What helped me most is I Prayed before I took the test!


----------



## AzValley (Mar 19, 2013)

MrJones said:


> It all comes down to this - You will walk out feeling absolutely sure that you failed, but if you know the material at an appropriate level you will pass. If you don't, you won't. It's that simple. No tricks. No gimmicks. No nothing aside from knowing what you're supposed to know in order to be an acceptably competent rookie EMT.
> 
> So my recommendation to all of you who are worrying about passing the test is that you spend more time studying and reviewing, and less time worrying about how much time you have to test or how many questions you'll answer before the test ends or whatever other distractions you're worried about.



Very good advice, thanks.


----------



## ReelFilmGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> If you're passing JB Learning with a 90% in every section, and you understand WHY your answer is correct, you should be ok. As long as you're not just memorizing answers.



I am confused, where do I find these tests on JB Learning? I see people talk about it on here but I am confused what test you all are talking about.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 24, 2013)

ReelFilmGeek said:


> I am confused, where do I find these tests on JB Learning? I see people talk about it on here but I am confused what test you all are talking about.



http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9780763742133/

It's a test prep service available to purchase. It's used to take practice tests online.


----------



## huckfin (Jul 19, 2013)

If you run out of time on the exam is it still possible to pass it or is that an automatic fail?


----------



## Carby187inf (Aug 11, 2013)

know of any good test practice sites other then emstesting.com? I failed my frist attempt at the registry exam and have came to conclusion that emstesting.com is garbage. each time I take a section I think I did really well then find out I bombed it. itd be nice if it actually told me what I got wrong. the only other thing I use is that emt review plus app for my phone. thanks


----------



## Wheel (Aug 11, 2013)

Carby187inf said:


> know of any good test practice sites other then emstesting.com? I failed my frist attempt at the registry exam and have came to conclusion that emstesting.com is garbage. each time I take a section I think I did really well then find out I bombed it. itd be nice if it actually told me what I got wrong. the only other thing I use is that emt review plus app for my phone. thanks



Yes, read through this thread and do a quick forum search. This question gets asked multiple times a week, which is why this thread is a sticky. That said, JB learning has a great website that really helped me with the medic exam. Also read through your book to study things you may be rusty on.

Good luck next time and welcome to the site!


----------



## Tima (Aug 16, 2013)

*PASSED EMT-B ON 3rd TRY*

I am going to try to give you the *BEST STUDY TIPS* for NREMT possible. I failed it twice and passed the 3rd time at 70 questions

1) First attempt (failed at 123 questions):
AIRWAY – FAILED
CARDIOLOGY – FAILED
TRAUMA – FAILED
MEDICAL – PASSED
OPERATIONS – FAILED

How I studied (studied for 3 weeks):
Took the NREMT right after passing UCLA Pre-Hospital Care Course by just reviewing my notes.

2) Second Attempt (failed at 124 questions):
AIRWAY – FAILED
CARDIOLOGY – PASSED
TRAUMA – PASSED
MEDICAL – PASSED
OPERATIONS – FAILED

How I studied (studied for 1 month):
Used JBlearning Study Prep and slightly reviewed my class notes.

3) Third Attempt (passed at 70 questions; almost 2 years after my class):
AIRWAY – PASSED
CARDIOLOGY – PASSED
TRAUMA – PASSED
MEDICAL – PASSED
OPERATIONS – PASSED

How I studied (studied for 3 months):
1) EMT-B Audio Lecture (you can get it on Amazon) – can’t recommend this enough! This really brought the whole course together for me. I listened to all the lectures twice in my car and listened to certain lectures such as obstetrics, airway, shock and diabetic emergencies more than twice.
2) EMT National Standard Curriculum (free PDF) – read the whole thing (it really isn’t a lot). Highly recommended!
3) AAOS 10th Edition Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured Textbook – read primarily “You are the Provider” scenarios for most chapters and the stuff that’s at the end of each chapter. This really prepares you for the type of questions you will see on the NREMT. Don’t forget to go over “Assessment” and “Emergency Care” at the end of the chapters. Highly recommended!
4) UCLA Skills Book – I got this with my UCLA Pre-Hospital Care class. I read all the skills, but not necessarily memorized everything. I found this extremely helpful!
5) EMT Prep Test Prep – this has a lot of scenario questions but I *DO NOT* recommend it. Sure it has some scenario questions, but it crashes a lot and logs you out when you are trying to review your responses. I liked JBlearning much better, so get JBlearning instead! You won’t regret it.

Good Luck!


----------



## ChewyEMS (Dec 7, 2013)

These are good responses. Always ABCs first. For the NREMT o2 15lpm if breathing adequately.  Know trauma and patient assessment.  I passed first attempt by following these principles.  Obviously there is more and there are some great posts here. KISS everytime.


----------



## Crash Doctor (Dec 21, 2013)

I just took the NREMT-B and found it very interesting. I have a 20+ years of experience as a Paramedic (supervisor, trainer), Firefighter, and LEO. I let my certs drop. (Bad mistake)! I am looking to get back on the road a bit and had to retake my EMT training. I in the classroom I found I had to stop thinking like a paramedic and not treat the patient but memorize the book. It was tough, especially since things have changed a bit with time. I did it though and graduated will a 100% average. I studied hard and enjoyed the journey again. Then I started to study for the NREMT exam. I took it within 2 weeks of graduating. When the first question came on screen I was taken back a bit.. I had to start treating patients again! I had trained myself to answer according to what the book had told me to do and now I was faced with real patient scenarios that were different from the book. I must agree with some of the other post that some of the answers I had to choose from were not (IMO) the best treatment, but I had to choose the best of the worst. It was challenging. I assume the test is getting us to think like an EMT in the field and not just sitting in front of a book. It does that! I thought on the way to take the exam I should be able to pass. I studied hard and was prepared. The examiner told me I may be cut off with only 70 questions answered. To be honest, I thought I would pass in 70-80. After my test cut off at 70 I was not really sure if I had passed. I knew many of the answers I had given were my "best, educated guess". I believe the exam is trying to find out how we react in the field with the knowledge we learned in class. I does a good job at that! It will truly pull out of you what is stored in there.. I passed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Jan 3, 2014)

The computer asked a lot of airway questions, but one thing to keep in mind is the patient's vitals if the breathing is shallow and and labored and resps are 8 below or 28 above then you use a BVM. that is in a unresponsive patient as well.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Jan 3, 2014)

I took my EMT-B. Test 9 hours ago. 71 cut me off, but I did not see the results on NREMT I feel confident. That I passed I see that the average passing is around 70-80 but some have passed in the 100 question range. I hear people say that if you get cut off early you did fine. And if you are still taking the test and you maxed it out odds are you may have to retake it. But it is based on your own ability.


----------



## LovelyAngel339 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been using the JB Learning website along side my Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured book. I've also used emt-national-training.com. It not old give you a bunch of questions but it also let's you take an NREMT practice exam to see how you're doing. I'll be taking my test for the second time on the 25th. Here we go again!


----------



## jteeters (Feb 23, 2014)

I borrowed a book from a former coworker of mine called Emergency Medical Technician: A Crash Course. It's published by REA and it's pretty much the entire class condensed down in outline form.  If you buy the book you get a code to a practice test.  If you choose not to buy the book and still want to take the practice test (which I did), it costs like 8 dollars to do and it tells you where you're strongest and weakest.  I did this and just passed by NREMT written the first time.


----------



## Crash Doctor (Mar 5, 2014)

Carby187inf said:


> know of any good test practice sites other then emstesting.com? I failed my frist attempt at the registry exam and have came to conclusion that emstesting.com is garbage. each time I take a section I think I did really well then find out I bombed it. itd be nice if it actually told me what I got wrong. the only other thing I use is that emt review plus app for my phone. thanks



I am going to include an older post of mine from Dec that may help you..Dec 2013, "I just took the NREMT-B and found it very interesting. I have a 20+ years of experience as a Paramedic (supervisor, trainer), Firefighter, and LEO. I let my certs drop. (Bad mistake)! I am looking to get back on the road a bit and had to retake my EMT training. I in the classroom I found I had to stop thinking like a paramedic and not treat the patient but memorize the book. It was tough, especially since things have changed a bit with time. I did it though and graduated will a 100% average (the college told me it was the highest average they had ever seen). I studied hard and enjoyed the journey again. Then I started to study for the NREMT exam. I took it within 2 weeks of graduating. When the first question came on screen I was taken back a bit.. I had to start treating patients again! I had trained myself to answer according to what the book had told me to do and now I was faced with real patient scenarios that were different from the book. I must agree with some of the other post that some of the answers I had to choose from were not (IMO) the best treatment, but I had to choose the best of the worst. It was challenging. I assume the test is getting us to think like an EMT in the field and not just sitting in front of a book. It does that! I thought on the way to take the exam I should be able to pass. I studied hard and was prepared. The examiner told me I may be cut off with only 70 questions answered. To be honest, I thought I would pass in 70-80. After my test cut off at 70 I was not really sure if I had passed. I knew many of the answers I had given were my "best, educated guess". I believe the exam is trying to find out how we react in the field with the knowledge we learned in class. I does a good job at that! It will truly pull out of you what is stored in there.. I passed."  

Two weeks after my passing grade I received a phone call from a instructor, asking my opinion on the test. I was informed that most of the students were failing the NREMT and they could not understand why. Hindsight, and wanting to help future students, I did some further research. I found the Brady book looked a lot like the test. I was helping a classmate who was really struggling and suggested the Brady on line practice exams. At the time of their test, (Feb 2014) they were still shaky but had taken my advise. They passed at 70 questions. I suggest you study with the practice exams and the book. I think you will see some of the questions will look very familiar.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Mar 7, 2014)

I passed EMT-B and EMT-P NR both on my first try. 

For EMT-B, before I took the test: I read the whole textbook during class. Took all of the workbook during class and always went over any questions I missed. I made sure if I missed a lecture, I spoke to 2-3 students about what I missed and asked the teacher (I think we could only miss 2 classes). I also took free online quizzes. I did JB learning and Knightlife software. I did all of these things during class. If you missed some part here, fix it.

After I finished class, but before the test, I bought a few books and notecards on amazon about passing the national registry. From the notecards/flashcards, I saved any that I wasn't 100% about and put away the rest. I went back to the book about the subjects I missed and re-read those sections. I put in 4-6 hour days after work of studying for about 2 weeks before NREMT. 

NREMTP exam was similar study habits along with meeting for study groups 1-2 nights a week and doing FISDAP as well. 

I'm not sure if they have FISDAP for basic, but if they do, it's pretty similar to NREMT. If you can get a 90% on the FISDAP, you'll do fine.


----------



## justjustin627 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys I'mean having a lot of trouble passing this nremt the first time I took it I studied this emt pass online thing up and down and failed then read this nremt for dummies felt that helped much more but still didn't pass I'm not sure what to do at this point


----------



## sjukrabilalfur (Oct 1, 2014)

justjustin627 said:


> Hey guys I'mean having a lot of trouble passing this nremt the first time I took it I studied this emt pass online thing up and down and failed then read this nremt for dummies felt that helped much more but still didn't pass I'm not sure what to do at this point



1. What does your exact study strategy look like right now?
2. What is your strategy for solving a scenario question when you see it on a test?


----------



## justjustin627 (Oct 1, 2014)

sjukrabilalfur said:


> 1. What does your exact study strategy look like right now?
> 2. What is your strategy for solving a scenario question when you see it on a test?


Right now I'm not sure what to study I would study a certain category such as trauma airway etc then take an online test or the practice in my nremt for dummies book the nremt book taught me to try to answer the question yourself b4 even looking at the answers then see if your answer is there if not apply the answers to the question see what result you get and eliminate the two you think we're most wrong then make decision out of your best two


----------



## Jim Kelly (Oct 1, 2014)

Cincy53 said:


> it's not that the information was "unfamiliar." I probably just read the questions either too fast or not carefully enough. I remembered some of the questions and took a look around the forums for the right answers b/c those same questions were posted. Turned out, I wasn't picking the question apart correctly. I didn't think the test was way too difficult. It's just that with the adapative nature of the test itself, some of the questions are tricky and can throw you off. That's just how the test is designed in my opinion. There were at least two right answers in most of my questions, which sucks.
> 
> What I'm looking forward to now is the letter I'll be receiving which will highlight my strengths and weaknesses. Maybe then I'll have a better idea of what threw me off. I have two fresh weeks to gear up and go. Thanks for the input everyone.


I have failed the test 3 times.  I am from Chicago.  I now have to take a refresher course.  Does anyone know where to take this??


----------



## twinymg (Oct 1, 2014)

Cincy53 said:


> *Took NREMT-B on Wednesday the 19th*
> 
> I went into the test feeling pretty good about the class I passed and everything else. I didn't freak myself out on studying so hard that I got aggrivated. Well, I noticed I had a lot of questions pertaining to patient scenarios with my answers being what would I do next in terms of using a BVM or 15 LPM via NRB. I got booted at number 123 I beleive. I didn't feel too good about the test.
> 
> So I get to work this morning and check the website, and there it is. FAILED. So Now I'm wondering, did I not study enough? I'm a pretty good test taker and I used the KAPLAN book a lot, but I noticed that the book was very very easy. I've been searching the forums for other study materials besides the tons of notes I have. I hear the BRADY books are good to use. But all in all I have been bummed the whole day b/c I was hoping to knock this one out of the park on the first try. Any advice? Thanks!


Only advice I can give is the same I got from the forum, read the Orange J&B book if you have it, if not download the EMS test prep by them and take the practice tests. Read through your notes, powerpoints, whatever learning material you have. That's what got me through.  I took it on the 27th and passed it. The computer stopped me at 70.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Oct 1, 2014)

twinymg said:


> Only advice I can give is the same I got from the forum, read the Orange J&B book if you have it, if not download the EMS test prep by them and take the practice tests. Read through your notes, powerpoints, whatever learning material you have. That's what got me through.  I took it on the 27th and passed it. The computer stopped me at 70.


My main problem is that I have to take a refresher class, 24 hours of school.  Does anyone in the Chicago area know where to take an EMS refresher class before I can take another NREMT exam.


----------



## sjukrabilalfur (Oct 2, 2014)

justjustin627 said:


> Right now I'm not sure what to study I would study a certain category such as trauma airway etc then take an online test or the practice in my nremt for dummies book the nremt book taught me to try to answer the question yourself b4 even looking at the answers then see if your answer is there if not apply the answers to the question see what result you get and eliminate the two you think we're most wrong then make decision out of your best two



One thing that I can suggest off the bat is, don't think of it the same way you would a traditional standardized test. The answer selection strategies we might apply to something like the SAT for example don't work quite as well. The elimination process that your book outlined might be a part of the issue.

My first recommendation would be to study the material by breaking it up into what you would do with a patient in a scenario. ABCs first, then interventions based on the clues the question might give you, like vitals, symptoms, overall presentation. Break up your studying into cardiac calls, pediatric care calls, obstetrics/gyno calls, etc. To sum it up, think, "What would I need to do to get this patient treated for immediate threats, stable, and to the E.D. in better shape than I found them."

I think you're heading down the right path, but think of each subject that you're studying as being a piece of the puzzle of how you would handle the call if you were teching it. 2/3rds of what you're doing on the exam will be scenario based, so if you take the knowledge and break it down into the step-by-step "recipe" of the call, that may help you to organize your knowledge a little better.


----------



## sjukrabilalfur (Oct 2, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> I have failed the test 3 times.  I am from Chicago.  I now have to take a refresher course.  Does anyone know where to take this??


Check the websites of local community colleges, and the websites of your county and state EMSA. I've found refresher courses under the "continuing education" sections of most school course catalogues.


----------



## twinymg (Oct 3, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> My main problem is that I have to take a refresher class, 24 hours of school.  Does anyone in the Chicago area know where to take an EMS refresher class before I can take another NREMT exam.


Well, I'm from California, but I would suggest asking the program you initially did your training with and see if they know anything about it.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 16, 2014)

sorry to bring up an older thread.

My class used Brady Emergency Care 12e with the online part as well. Before taking my NR i used the online to take some true/false, multiple choice, and ran through many of the scenario questions (basically all NR is). So if your class used something similar then try that, if not then use the scenarios in the book and use EMT simulators online. Best of luck.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 16, 2014)

My class used the orange book. I studied using the test prep questions on the JB Learning site. That was all I used. I was the class geek, though. I read that book at least twice through. I studied at least a couple of hours a day and made sure I was secure on all the material. I took the test on Sept. 4 and passed first time. I just took my time (don't look at the clock). I didn't listen to people that bragged about finishing in a half hour or whatever. The key is to know the material as you're learning it in school. It's tough to study for scenarios. They are ever changing. Go over signs and symptoms, treatments. etc. And don't panic.


----------



## Cooper Barna (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey sorry if this is a stupid question but I was wondering how you know when to use BVM Vs. NRB?  I was taught to base it off the pulse ox but on the exam you are not always given a reading.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

If they are breathing ok on their own, but the 02 sats are a little low,  nrb. If their   breath rate is too slow, too fast, too shallow. ......basically  if they are not breathing  normally, bvm.


----------



## Robert Michael Olson (Jan 29, 2015)

Ridryder911 said:


> Yes, read the other several hundred posts that discuss this same question. Seriously, there is a wealth of information posted here and multiple EMS Forums that have some good points.
> 
> What it appears to me more & more is EMT instructors are using too easy test questions and not preparing students for the examination.
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree with this last statement: EMT Instructors are using too easy test questions. 

In a few words, the EMT Basic class didn't properly prepare students for the state test. The questions in the NREMT were foreign to me. While I took the test, my confidence wavered because I was not acclimated to the difficulty of the questions, even though I passed my first try and was given an A.

NREMT test examines a candidate's reaction to a situation in the real world.


----------



## Cooper Barna (Feb 2, 2015)

I know everyone posts about this so I'm just going to apologize in advance!  I've failed the NR twice already.  I didn't really expect to pass the first time but before I took the second one I used the "EMT Prep" website and I thought it really prepared me.  However, again I only passed one single section!  I don't what I am doing wrong, all I did was practice questions and review.  Any input, I have to pass the next time because I'm a volunteer EMT at school


----------



## coffeegal (Feb 10, 2015)

Honestly the way I tested was to memorize the NR sheet. When I went into the test I imagined I was "in" the question. If the question was all about a 24-yo female patient and her ab pain, but it asks you what the first thing you'd do or be thinking is, It would more than likely be scene safety, maybe oxygen if ss wasn't an option. 
I literally thought to the sheet for each answer SS, BSI, ABC, Oxygen, etc. 

For mine there were not a lot of medication questions (other than O2) so I wouldn't study that in depth. 
Also, ALL my OB questions were on the left lateral position....about the 3rd question I started to question it was the right answer or not, but I KNEW that was the right answer so I stuck with it. Stick to you gut and training!!


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 18, 2015)

Take some time away from studying.  I believe the rule of thumb is that after approx fifteen minutes of study ones stop retaining any new information.   

The NREMT is not a test to see how well one knows the material, in my opinion.  It is a test to see how well you test.  I failed mine the first time. I know a paramedic that failed his three times, but his paramedic, passed the very first time. 

Review briefly on a daily basis, not to much, not to little.   Go over your
- respiration range
- bps
- Heart rates
- burn stages
- meds
- indications of croup
- labor procedures 

Keep us posted on how you do. 
Good luck,


Joseph


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 18, 2015)

One more thing, read your questions very carefully. The wording is what will get you, I.e. Always, most of the time, most, et cetera

Joseph


----------



## EMT508 (Sep 16, 2015)

Just took my NREMT-B today and passed. Went all the way to the 120 question. So you can pass at 120 questions. I failed twice before passing on this go. So anything is possible just study and you have the world at your fingertips just go get it.


----------



## KYBlue0520 (Sep 26, 2015)

It also took me three tries to pass. And I won't lie--- after the second attempt I was really discouraged. I KNEW I was strong in my knowledge, but suddenly I found myself second guessing myself. 

I realized later on, what I had to study for this NREMT was HOW to take this exam. The way the questions are presented, it's set up to distract you. Each question has this "formula" if you will with the fluff info to distract you and the vital info you need--- just like it would be in real life.

It's a tough exam. But it's not impossible. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Wings91 (Oct 3, 2015)

Took the exam a few days ago, passed at 120.
Some pass at around 70, others fail at 100+.. 
For those who haven't passed, I practically re-read the entire medical/trauma/OB sections just to be 110% sure instead of 98%. 

If you've read the *entire* EMT book during your course, my best advice would be to focus on all areas in which you consider your knowledge "below average" or "average", and them skim through minor/major details of your "above average" knowledge. If you're registered with "mybradylab", "emstesting", "emtprep" or something similar, those tools are excellent and are quite similar to the NREMT.

If you *haven't* read or at least covered >90% of the book, this exam will find your weak areas and a way to fail you. Knowledge is power!

note : Make sure you don't neglect those first and last few chapters on legal problems, ambulance op's, etc. !
Good luck!


----------



## kdownard (Oct 5, 2015)

Is jblearning the best study guide ?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 5, 2015)

kdownard said:


> Is jblearning the best study guide ?




Might be subjective, but it worked for me. I passed first time using that as a study guide. Although I was a study freak the entire course. Read everything and then re-read. I just kept doing the questions over and over until I got 100% on everything.  Good luck


----------



## Isaac Suarez (Oct 6, 2015)

kdownard said:


> Is jblearning the best study guide ?


i didn't pass the first time i took my National Registry. so i asked some buddies who had passed and they all recommended emt-national-training.com. i used this as well and also used my book for a reference. i passed my National Registry after 75 questions. i highly recommend this website. and its a money back guarentee.


----------



## Max K Delbruck (Dec 3, 2015)

Just finished taking my second run at the Basic Exam. After the first try I tried a web supplement but I'm lucky that my JBLearning hasn't expired yet! The eWorkbook has been proving useful. Get my results tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## FirefighterEMTP (Dec 3, 2015)

Cincy53 said:


> *Took NREMT-B on Wednesday the 19th*
> 
> I went into the test feeling pretty good about the class I passed and everything else. I didn't freak myself out on studying so hard that I got aggrivated. Well, I noticed I had a lot of questions pertaining to patient scenarios with my answers being what would I do next in terms of using a BVM or 15 LPM via NRB. I got booted at number 123 I beleive. I didn't feel too good about the test.
> 
> So I get to work this morning and check the website, and there it is. FAILED. So Now I'm wondering, did I not study enough? I'm a pretty good test taker and I used the KAPLAN book a lot, but I noticed that the book was very very easy. I've been searching the forums for other study materials besides the tons of notes I have. I hear the BRADY books are good to use. But all in all I have been bummed the whole day b/c I was hoping to knock this one out of the park on the first try. Any advice? Thanks!



Tests are abstract things, usually written by people with ego problems; we are stuck with that. Also as someone else said, the questions are worded in weird ways that often are actually asking (literally) something else than what they mean, so sometimes the correct answer is wrong. Look, I failed a few physical agility tests before I passed one. If you want it, you go out and do it again. A very helpful book I found is: "The 60-second EMT" subtitle "Rapid BLS/ALS Assessment, Diagnosis & Triage" by Bosker. Weins, & Sequira. Look for a newer edition than mine, 1996, published by Mosby. It's no BS, down and dirty, reality-based, very concise, and gives you a practical mindset and walkthru of most-crucial-essentials, which I found helped me reason-out test answers, and then you can filter which stupid multi-choice answer has all the right parts and none of the wrong or irrelevant extras. They love to do that, throw in a few red-herrings to confuse you. 

You can do this, and you will. You can only get better. Refuse to hold on to anger, resentment, disappointment; these will only slow you down. Take the time you need, and program yourself with positive thoughts. Also helpful for "rote" stuf - make tapes/recordings of information and fact, play them around the house, on an iPod while you mow the yard, work out, etc. Let it quietly brainwash you with the boring stuff. This works. Just be sure it's correct and clear and brief - no extra words. Best to you. I have complete faith for you.


----------



## Ace Mike (Dec 4, 2015)

I took my NREMT B test yesterday and got cut kicked off at 120 questions, I was sure I failed and I found out that I passed first try, My advice is study and know obgyn/medical assessment/and trauma. Before I took my test I used emtprep for a week and it shows your weakness and what category you need to focus more on.


----------



## Logan Bounds (Dec 4, 2015)

Cincy53 said:


> it's not that the information was "unfamiliar." I probably just read the questions either too fast or not carefully enough. I remembered some of the questions and took a look around the forums for the right answers b/c those same questions were posted. Turned out, I wasn't picking the question apart correctly. I didn't think the test was way too difficult. It's just that with the adapative nature of the test itself, some of the questions are tricky and can throw you off. That's just how the test is designed in my opinion. There were at least two right answers in most of my questions, which sucks.
> 
> What I'm looking forward to now is the letter I'll be receiving which will highlight my strengths and weaknesses. Maybe then I'll have a better idea of what threw me off. I have two fresh weeks to gear up and go. Thanks for the input everyone.



When I took the test I remember a few of the questions that would have appropriate answers but remembering the steps to the equation is what mattered most. So times our minds are very associative and if we aren't paying close attention we end up missing the point entirely. Advice from me is to study the material not for the test, but for those situations we all face in the field that might stump us. Study to have the skill sets to solve unfimiliar things with your knowledge.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2015)

When taking the NREMT it all boils down to a) knowledge, and b) common sense. The knowledge is your ability to recognize the components of each given scenario and make the right decision (ergo, choose the proper answer) and the common sense comes into play when you encounter an unfamiliar term or are on a fence about choosing the best answer. It makes little difference if you memorized the entire bloody book and/or a few study guides, because as long as you do not understand the logic behind the test, you'll keep on failing. There is only so much you can do as an EMT as far as scope of practice goes, and more than a few of the questions on NREMT will be tailored specifically towards it. So long story short - ABC -> O2 -> any scenario-specific treatment -> transportation decision, and everything in between.


----------



## EMTinWA (May 12, 2016)

I passed. My strategy was to study my butt off but also to memorize a few things backwards and forwards. Now to find a job...


----------



## Harleyjon (Jun 13, 2016)

Memorize your senario/assessment flochart. ABC's and life threats (what is a life threat you ask? BRIGHT RED SPURTING BLOOD) everybody gets O2 and if they called an ambulance they get rapid T/P. If you passed the class, you know this stuff. I thought for sure that I was in way over my head by the end of class. I didn't even have money to spend for study material. I SCOURED the internet for all the free info that I could find. YES THERE IS SOME JUNK OUT THERE, DONT LET IT FOOL YOU, but there is A LOT of good stuff too. My class was on line (in another state) with the last week I had to travel to the school for all the hands on and final. I passed! then I went home and tested national registry and passed the first time. ME WITH NO MEDICAL KNOWLEDGE AT All to begin with. IF I CAN DO IT SO CAN YOU! MY dad used to say "THE HARD STUFF TAKES A WHILE, THE IMPOSSIBLE TAKES A LITTLE BIT LONGER. Keep up the good fight and KNOW that you can succeed.


----------



## ForgottenNoble (Jun 14, 2016)

This is a good discussion. I'm about to take the written part of my nremt soon.


----------



## Alyx (Jun 26, 2016)

ssorrin said:


> *studying for nremt*
> 
> i am an awful test taker.  had 0 problems passing the skills practicals but failed the written test on my first try.  i am thinking about trying to use EMTPrep .com .  does anyone feedback on this?


I love it


----------



## Colt45 (Aug 4, 2016)

Has anyone had sucess with the AEMT test. Looking for any final pointers before my second attempt where I scored near passing in every scetion except trauma. Im using medic tests and emtprep along with my school giving us a sub to emstesting which honestly i dont find as great as the other two. Pretty nervous but feel i have a good grasp on the materials.


----------



## ODIE (Sep 10, 2016)

Jango said:


> Sorry to hear about that. DON'T GIVE UP!!!!  If you know EMTs in your area, ask them for help.  I personally had a pair that drilled me day in and day out and I did just fine.  Not all of us are good at test taking....I am HORRIBLE at taking tests....part of it is mental, try to relax....yes its a stressful test, but then so are many pts.  If you know the academics really well it may be mental....work on remaining calm.....hell if you can find a class that can assist you in test taking try that.  I hope this helps, again best of luck and don't give up hope!




I'm so glad there's still people with positive attitudes like me.


----------



## gcosta (Sep 18, 2016)

Colt45 said:


> Has anyone had sucess with the AEMT test. Looking for any final pointers before my second attempt where I scored near passing in every scetion except trauma. Im using medic tests and emtprep along with my school giving us a sub to emstesting which honestly i dont find as great as the other two. Pretty nervous but feel i have a good grasp on the materials.


----------



## gcosta (Sep 18, 2016)

Colt45 said:


> Has anyone had sucess with the AEMT test. Looking for any final pointers before my second attempt where I scored near passing in every scetion except trauma. Im using medic tests and emtprep along with my school giving us a sub to emstesting which honestly i dont find as great as the other two. Pretty nervous but feel i have a good grasp on the materials.


Have you tried EMTQuiz.com?  I'm trying to prepare myself for testing in May.  Just wondering if it's any good and or worth getting it.


----------



## angmitchell1206 (Oct 3, 2016)

I am getting ready to take my NREMT. I have taken once and didn't make it, Whats a good study guide to look over, what are some good study tips, I studied but just not sure what happened other then me not being a good test taker.


----------



## angmitchell1206 (Oct 3, 2016)

I know exactly how  you feel. I passed the skills no problem , the written is kicking my butt.


----------



## ODIE (Oct 3, 2016)

Make sure you get plenty of sleep and eat a good breakfast. Have your colleagues give you the hardest questions they can throw at you the week prior to your test. YOU CAN DO IT! Believe in yourself.


----------



## ODIE (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes the skills are easy..... but do yourself a favor relax; it took me several attempts at my paramedic exam. You're not the only persons butt this test has kicked. I got so fed up and decided to kick back, and then I passed. Remember you made it this far, and you are a competent and a smart individual. Not everyone makes it through class. One more thing...... don't pay attention to those who say your not cut out for this field. I really hope I have given you some words of encouragement to boost your confidence. Let me know when you pass the written so I can congratulate you on your success!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 3, 2016)

There are several dozen discussions on this forum about the most successful methods for preparing for the computer-based test.

 Most of us who've been around for a while agree that computer-based prep services, like JB navigate, are the best methods for preparing and achieving success with the computer-based test.

 Bad advice is, "read the book over again", cram the night before the test, or asking other people what they had difficulty with and study that.

 A test prep service will help you identify areas where you are weak in base knowledge and help you with the critical thinking that you need to answer adaptive questions.

 Good luck, and use a test prep.


----------



## brettman13 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am 21, and I am trying to achieve my goal of becoming an EMT-B.
I have completed my EMT course in May of this year, and I have been unsuccessful with completing the NREMT twice.
I don't understand what I am doing wrong, and I have come here looking for study tips or tricks on how you successfully passed.
Thank you, and any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 25, 2016)

brettman13 said:


> Hello everyone! I am 21, and I am trying to achieve my goal of becoming an EMT-B.
> I have completed my EMT course in May of this year, and I have been unsuccessful with completing the NREMT twice.
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong, and I have come here looking for study tips or tricks on how you successfully passed.
> Thank you, and any help would be greatly appreciated


The post above yours might be worth looking at....


----------



## DHager (Jan 6, 2017)

Not sure if it has already been mentioned but, I downloaded an application off the Apple Store called EMT Review Plus by Limmer Creative. The App was $10.00 but helped astronomically in studying. I only used the App to study, no textbooks.


----------



## TB4Life01 (Jan 11, 2017)

hello, does anyone have any experience with nremt assessment tests, wanting to move to washington state and  was told by dept of health i would have to take an nremt assessment test for emt for reciprocity, 
can anyone give me any insight as to what this is or have any experience with this?
thanks...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 12, 2017)

You just need to take the NREMT written.  When you submit your application to the states they will make it so you can schedule yourself to the the NREMT written and just need to pass that.  I don't know if you have to have a sponsoring agency first or not.


----------



## Gustavo (Jan 24, 2017)

Got my results today morning failed my 1st attempt but that's okay,just means I have to study much more. Got it on my second try


----------



## notverycreative (Mar 24, 2017)

It may have been mentioned, But JBlearing test prep helped a lot of my class mates.  It takes questions from (or did) the NREMT test bank. Not that you can remember the questions answers so don't even try lol. But It prepares you for the type of questions you'll be answering.  Good luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 25, 2017)

notverycreative said:


> It may have been mentioned, But JBlearing test prep helped a lot of my class mates.  It takes questions from (or did) the NREMT test bank. Not that you can remember the questions answers so don't even try lol. But It prepares you for the type of questions you'll be answering.  Good luck!



Just to be clear, JB Navigate does not use any questions from the NREMT test bank. That would compromise the integrity of the test. 

What it *does* do is use questions similar in structure to NRENT CBT questions and provide rationale for correct and incorrect answer selection. Trying to memorize answers to specific questions is not how to succeed at adaptive testing. Instead, tests of this nature probe your critical thinking skills, forcing you to use the education you hopefully gained during the class to solve the scenario questions. 

Using a test prep service like JB Learning is as close to the CBT as you'll get until you take the test. 

Good luck.


----------



## notverycreative (Mar 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Just to be clear, JB Navigate does not use any questions from the NREMT test bank. That would compromise the integrity of the test. .


  Thanks for the correction!  It appears I received incorrect information, guess that would be pretty silly.  None the less, it's a great test prep!


----------



## Albert Reyes (Apr 10, 2017)

This will not help anybody but I just want to say much props to all you who put the study and work into passing the NREMT!! I was grandfathered in and did not have to take it. I probably wouldn't be able to pass it either on the first try!! and i've been doing this job 16 years!! Study Hard!!!


----------



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

was a paramedic in NY work as a medic for a year , moved to CT got my state license got hired and while gettinv med control found out they require me to habe NREMT, so i went and took the test , no prep , because im an idiot, went to 150 question and failed. I was told that most people fail because they go too fast , so the 2nd time I really took my time , read each question twice amd really thought about each question, and i ran out of time on question 82 and failed . study relentlessly for two weeks and took it again , went to 150 questions again but i felt good about it , like i knew the answers, and I failed. Took my 48 refresher , was super serious paid complete attention and i knew allbthe information. Paid for several different onlind nremt apps including JP learning, and just took the test for the 4th time, and damn it , it went to 150 question AGAIN! What am i doing wrong! I am a great paramedic , i worked as an emt for 5 years in a busy commercial agency, and a year as a paramedic in that same commercial agency, work with er doctors in the ER, im not dumb , i know the material , why cant i pass this damn test! Please any suggestions.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, time to be honest. You obviously do not know the material if you failed 4 times. Don't kid yourself. 

Maybe time to take the class over again?


----------



## concha (Apr 15, 2017)

I did a one on one 48 hour refresher course before this last attempt, the instructor said my knowledge base was more then enough. Idk maybs your right time to mive on. I enjoyed working as a medic and i was good at it. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## concha (Apr 17, 2017)

Just found out that I passed!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychEMS499 (Jul 28, 2017)

Make sure you're studying to the test and figuring out what the test makers are wanting you to answer for each question. Get an *EMT app or program* that also gives you *rationale IMMEDIATELY after you answer each question.* This will help train your mind to think the way the test makers intended for you to think. You need to *understand* why you get questions wrong and why you get questions right. At least that's what my friends and I did and we all ended up passing, but it was a lot of *studying knowledge and the test itself.*


----------



## Xciceroguy (Mar 3, 2018)

I downloaded an app on my iPhone that was full of practice questions. EMT prep I think it was called. I also watched videos on YouTube. Especially pertaining to the function of the heart. The videos I believe made all the difference. Good luck and never give up.


----------



## April Johns (Mar 27, 2018)

Don't give up, and don't be hard on yourself. It took me three times to pass the test. It's seriously the hardest test I've ever taken. I feel it's literally designed to make you feel like a failure. I personally used emtprep.com to study before my third test. I felt I failed the third time, but I passed. Don't give up.


----------



## Igor (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m taking my EMT assessment this Saturday (NREMT Exam for people who are under 18) but it’s pretty much the same. Nervous I think I have it down and I feel like the EMT Prep app really helped me a lot throughout my studying. I’ll let you guys know! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 29, 2018)

Medictests is pretty good too. I used it for AEMT.


----------



## AR7 (Jul 26, 2018)

I took the emt-b nremt exam and _*fail*_ it..I need some advise on how to begin studying  I'm planning on retaking .*Any* *resources* you thing I should purchase that can help.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 27, 2018)

Arrden said:


> I took the emt-b nremt exam and _*fail*_ it..I need some advise on how to begin studying  I'm planning on retaking .*Any* *resources* you thing I should purchase that can help.



It's not about how big your resources are, it's how you use them.


----------



## AR7 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gurby said:


> It's not about how big your resources are, it's how you use them.


I understand what you mean I live in the caribbean and the collage i went to did not prepare us for the exam as far as the laws and regulation was quite different. I never knew about Jblearning until i came on this site. So thats why i asked for resources to help with exam prep. So would you recommend Jblearning navigation 2 exam prep.


----------



## AR7 (Jul 30, 2018)

Arrden said:


> I understand what you mean I live in the caribbean and the collage i went to did not prepare us for the exam as far as the laws and regulation was quite different. I never knew about Jblearning until i came on this site. So thats why i asked for resources to help with exam prep. So would you recommend Jblearning navigation 2 exam prep.


----------



## Gurby (Jul 30, 2018)

Arrden said:


> I understand what you mean I live in the caribbean and the collage i went to did not prepare us for the exam as far as the laws and regulation was quite different. I never knew about Jblearning until i came on this site. So thats why i asked for resources to help with exam prep. So would you recommend Jblearning navigation 2 exam prep.



There are pretty much only 3 reasons you may have failed the test:
1) You didn't have a good enough foundation of knowledge
2) You weren't good enough at applying your knowledge to the questions
3) Test anxiety

JB Learning is one of the most commonly recommended sources of practice questions for the NREMT.  If you failed because of reason #2, then it might help you.  If you failed because of #1 then you have more work to do.  You could still use JB Learning as your main resource, but you'll have to do more self-teaching (looking things up and reading about them on your own after you get a question wrong).


----------



## AR7 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gurby said:


> There are pretty much only 3 reasons you may have failed the test:
> 1) You didn't have a good enough foundation of knowledge
> 2) You weren't good enough at applying your knowledge to the questions
> 3) Test anxiety
> ...


----------



## AR7 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok thanks...


----------



## Milford34 (Sep 25, 2018)

I feel like the only way to pass the test is to be as prepared as possible. Honestly, I didn't feel like the test was that hard. I also read every chapter in the book,(some of them twice)  and did pocket prep app tests daily.

I was really worried about not passing, because I had to wait a month to take the test after my class was over, and I was in the accelerated course.

Have confidence and don't second guess your answers.


----------



## Kaylin (Oct 20, 2018)

Gurby said:


> There are pretty much only 3 reasons you may have failed the test:
> 1) You didn't have a good enough foundation of knowledge
> 2) You weren't good enough at applying your knowledge to the questions
> 3) Test anxiety
> ...


Could someone post a link to the exact JBlearning program for the NREMT basic exam? There's several and im not sure which one is the one everyone uses.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 20, 2018)

Kaylin said:


> Could someone post a link to the exact JBlearning program for the NREMT basic exam? There's several and im not sure which one is the one everyone uses.


http://www.jblnavigate.com/tp-emt/


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't know if this advice helps or not

I used the JBLearning and EMT Dummy sites online.

Feel majority of the questions were not what was on the NREMT test.

I feel Dummies helped you remember class subjects and JBLearning allowed you to accustom yourself to the test structure.

Say I studied for two months 4x a week and then 5x I think the last 2 weeks.

At a point their is such a limited bank of questions. Think 500 each so you kind of new the answers but I just read the feedback they gave why the answer to the question was this that helped.

Reread in the book my weak area's, respiratory.

Good luck everyone taking the exam.

Not sure if this allowed, can take this out, one big thing is refresh yourself on physiology of the body.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

I bought the EMT Crash Course book
Paid for the EMT Pass premium app (the guy helped make the NREMT or something)
Paid for pocket Prep
And yet another online subscription
JBL test prep came with my course

I took it in 15-20 minutes and passed.

But I also logged 200+ hours on the course,  and spent probably another hundred studying.  Instead of going out, I studied. Instead of a full night's sleep. Instead of playing video games (uninstalled every single once from my phone and PC), I studied. Took myself off Facebook,  discord, etc. My goal was to become an EMT, so I cut out my distractions. 

I'd work my 40 and study nights and weekends since February.  I really crammed that last week, too,  though. 

I was still nervous until I started taking the test. By question 40, I'd lost all my anxiety and forgotten I was taking a test it seemed more like a reflex,  I knew the answers.  Then it suddenly shut off.

Next morning,  a pass.


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

@Gurby 

Got something to say? (It's not a mean tone,  it's a laughing one)


----------



## Gurby (Sep 17, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> @Gurby
> 
> Got something to say? (It's not a mean tone,  it's a laughing one)



Just that you crushed it if you finished ~70 questions in 15-20 minutes!  Congrats!


----------



## DragonClaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Gurby said:


> Just that you crushed it if you finished ~70 questions in 15-20 minutes!  Congrats!



Oh yeah,  it was over and done so fast I was just blown away.  I REALLY tried to slow down and take my time.

But,  yeah. I know I'm a fast test taker,  but even that had me stunned.

I thought it was supposed to get harder... but it didn't. The whole thing was the same level of easy...


----------



## wl1198 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cincy53 said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone. The "letter" I'm talking about is one the website says they'll send you and the message they gave me said you'll get a letter which highlights your areas of strength and weakness.
> 
> A buddy of mine in another class said when he failed the letter shows six categories and it shows you if you were above, at, or below the "passing" percentage of that portion of the test. So I'm really interested in what it'll say aobut my performance.
> 
> Are the Brady books better studying material than Kaplan?


mine also showed the 6 categories


----------



## kristielee1618 (Jun 3, 2021)

james said:


> The way I passed the NREMTB was, I downloaded the DOTNSC and read the thing front to back. on top of reading the Brady book like 4 times. It might help you.


what's dotnsc


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2021)

It's the National Standard Curriculum. It's also the "learning objectives" listed in each chapter. 

While you can certainly download the NSC, it's not useful for learning anything other than what you need to know. We use the NSC to build classes and methodology to teach you the content, we don't use it as a delivery device. That's not what it's designed for. 

Also, reading the book over and over doesn't help if you are a kinaesthetic or auditory learner. It'll just frustrate you.


----------

